# Mass Effect 3 im Test von PC Games: Episches Finale einer großartigen Trilogie



## Felix Schuetz (6. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3 im Test von PC Games: Episches Finale einer großartigen Trilogie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3 im Test von PC Games: Episches Finale einer großartigen Trilogie


----------



## HMCpretender (6. März 2012)

Schade, dass man dieses schöne Spiel nicht kaufen, sondern nur auf unbestimmte Zeit mieten kann.


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (6. März 2012)

kann mir einer genau sagen wie das mit den Spielständen ist?

Ich habe den 2ten Teil gespielt aber durch einen kompletten Ausfall meines PC´s sind alle Speicherstände verloren. Heißt das, ich beim einloggen in ME3 keine Möglichkeit habe meinen Charakter aus dem 2ten Teil zu importieren?

Grüße


----------



## Setzergott (6. März 2012)

Hab mich schon so auf das Spiel gefreut, aber "Ihr müsst das Spiel also einmalig online aktivieren, es ist danach an euren Origin-Account gebunden und kann nicht weiterverkauft werden." ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. Für 45€ "mietet" man ein Spiel und soll auch noch am Releasetag (ja, man muss natürlich nicht) ein DLC dazu kaufen um den vollen Spielspass zu genießen. 

Wenn das den Markt um Raubkopien eindämmen soll, ist das aber mal der völlig falsche Weg.

p.s. wenn die Spielstände nicht mehr da sind, können sie auch nicht übernommen werden


----------



## Bullfrog (6. März 2012)

Dank Origin Pre-Load und FlyVPN zocke ich jetzt seit gestern Nacht. Was soll ich sagen: Geht ab, ist fesselnd und alles was ich erwarted habe. Gemecker über Gegner die mit wenig Sinn und Verstand agieren, eher mittelmäßige Grafik oder PRG vs. Action ist kleinlich und hat das Spiel auch nicht Verdient.  Selten habe ich 74 Euro mit so gutem Gewissen bezahlt. Well done Bioware!


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (6. März 2012)

Ich finde Origin auch zum kotzen, da es immer wieder Probleme beim update oder ähnliches gibt....als Bf 3 Spieler hab ich Origin sowieso schon drauf nunja und was die Spielstände angeht....Scheiße >.>


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (6. März 2012)

*Edit..gibt nicht BW Schuld an Origin, sondern EA


----------



## smooth1980 (6. März 2012)

OMG jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen Origin Heulsusen.Es ist doch Standard heutzutage das man ein Spiel an ein konto binden muss und online aktivieren muss. Bei Steam Games genau das Gleiche. Gibt ein paar wenige Ausnahmen aber meistens ist es Pflicht. Dann kauft es eben nicht , zwingt euch doch keiner dazu. Aber Bitte heult doch nicht jeden Thread mit dem Gejammer zu.Das Spiel lohnt sich definitiv. Ich bereue keinen Cent. Hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Origin.Meistens sitzt eben der Fehler vorm Monitor.Wer allerdings Angst hat Origin würde seinen Rechner ausspionieren der hat wohl auch seine Gründe dafür.Wer weiß wieviele gecrackte Spiele dieser dann auf seinem Pc am Laufen hat. Bei wem dies nicht der Fall ist hat doch auch nix zu befürchten.Nebenbei ist Origin laut diversen Quellen genau das gleiche wie Steam und sendet nichts schlimmes an EA. Von daher Wayne.


----------



## armatus999 (6. März 2012)

"Kopierschutz"  der war gut, nennt mir ein Spiel was kopiergeschützt ist aka nicht kopiert werden kann. Mass effect 3 kann JETZT runtergeladen werden.
Erwähnt das man sein offline spiel an einen immer-online account binden muss, aber bitte, for gods sake, nennt diesen schwachsinn nicht kopierschutz!


----------



## Cinerir (6. März 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Bei wem dies nicht der Fall ist hat doch auch nix zu befürchten.


 
Argument Nummer 1 aller Befürworter des Überwachungsstaates: Wenn ihr nix zu verbergen habt, ist das doch nix Schlimmes, ne? 
Trotzdem will's kaum einer. 

Davon abgesehen: Ich mache das gleiche wie bei BF3: Nicht kaufen, aber PietSmiet's Let's Plays auf youtube anschauen ^^ 
Damit kann man den Nichtbesitz des Spiels relativ gut kompensieren =P


----------



## Briareos (6. März 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Es ist doch Standard heutzutage das man ein Spiel an ein konto binden muss und online aktivieren muss.


Nur weil einem die Industrie etwas als Standard aufzwingt, heißt das im Umkehrschluss nicht automatisch, dass das auch gut ist.



smooth1980 schrieb:


> Wer allerdings Angst hat Origin würde seinen Rechner ausspionieren der hat wohl auch seine Gründe dafür.Wer weiß wieviele gecrackte Spiele dieser dann auf seinem Pc am Laufen hat. Bei wem dies nicht der Fall ist hat doch auch nix zu befürchten.


 Und wer nichts zu verstecken hat, der hat auch sicher nichts dagegen, jedem der es möchte Zugriff auf seinen Rechner zu gewähren. Da ich kein Diebesgut bei mir horte, kann ich auch gleich meinen Haustürschlüssel bei der Polizei abgeben, damit sie sich davon überzeugen kann. Das ist dieses immer gleiche "Wer nichts zu befürchten hat"-Totschlag-Argument. *kopfschüttel*

Und ich persönlich habe vom Prinzip nichts gegen eine einmalige Online-Aktivierung, aber das ich ein von mir gekauftes und bezahltes Produkt nicht weiter verkaufen kann, ist in meinen Augen einfach rechtswidrig. Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge und es steht jedem frei anders darüber zu denken.

Und es ist ja nicht so, das es keine Alternativen gäbe. Eine von mir genutzte Software nutzt ebenfalls eine Art von Online-Aktivierung. Wenn ich die Software installiere und aktiviere, wird der von mir verwendete Key an den Hersteller gesendet und in dessen Datenbanken als "in Verwendung" gespeichert. Um die Software auf einen anderen Rechner umzuziehen (was ich ab und an zwischen PC und Laptop machen muss), muss ich das Programm zuerst deinstallieren (dabei wird der Key in der Datenbank wieder als "frei" gekennzeichnet) und dann kann ich es ohne Probleme auf einem anderen Rechner wieder installieren und registrieren.

Und so könnte ich die Software samt Key auch verkaufen, wenn ich sie nicht mehr brauche. Und genau das wäre auch bei Spielen (Origin, Steam & Co) möglich, ist aber scheinbar nicht gewollt. Steam hat ja meines Wissens nach zumindest so eine Art "verschenken"-Option.


----------



## Elbart (6. März 2012)

WarrioR-Dimi schrieb:


> *Edit..gibt nicht BW Schuld an Origin, sondern EA


 Bioware *IST* EA.


----------



## psxmaster (6. März 2012)

Grafisch hebt sich die PC-Version damit nicht genug von den Konsolenfassungen ab


dachte die pc fassung bekommt high res texturen ?? (laut bioware)


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. März 2012)

WarrioR-Dimi schrieb:


> kann mir einer genau sagen wie das mit den Spielständen ist?
> 
> Ich habe den 2ten Teil gespielt aber durch einen kompletten Ausfall meines PC´s sind alle Speicherstände verloren. Heißt das, ich beim einloggen in ME3 keine Möglichkeit habe meinen Charakter aus dem 2ten Teil zu importieren?
> 
> Grüße


 Das ist korrekt. Du musst den Spielstand aus Mass Effect 2 als Datei importieren. Wenn dir die Datei fehlt, wird ein Import leider nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Setzergott (6. März 2012)

psxmaster schrieb:


> Grafisch hebt sich die PC-Version damit nicht genug von den Konsolenfassungen ab
> 
> 
> dachte die pc fassung bekommt high res texturen ?? (laut bioware)


 
Wird als kostenpflichtiger DLC noch implentiert


----------



## Jupp-McClane (6. März 2012)

Ist dann DICE auch EA??? 
Ob Steam oder Origin, ist beides der gleiche shice... ABER... Mir ist's egal...
Wer Angst hat das seine gecrackten Spiele oder Pornos gescannt werden, der soll halt die Finger davon lassen.
Freu mich auf's Finale in ME³, von daher ist mir origin und wie sie alle heißen echt Lattenfurzegal... ^^


----------



## BiJay (6. März 2012)

Setzergott schrieb:


> Hab mich schon so auf das Spiel gefreut, aber "Ihr müsst das Spiel also einmalig online aktivieren, es ist danach an euren Origin-Account gebunden und kann nicht weiterverkauft werden." ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. Für 45€ "mietet" man ein Spiel und soll auch noch am Releasetag (ja, man muss natürlich nicht) ein DLC dazu kaufen um den vollen Spielspass zu genießen.
> 
> Wenn das den Markt um Raubkopien eindämmen soll, ist das aber mal der völlig falsche Weg.
> 
> p.s. wenn die Spielstände nicht mehr da sind, können sie auch nicht übernommen werden


 Nein, damit will man den Gebraucht-Spiele Markt entgegen wirken, der den Entwicklern wohl mehr schadet als die Piraterie.

Dass die DLC Politik nicht im Test angeprangert wird, hat mich schon verwundert.


----------



## psxmaster (6. März 2012)

Setzergott schrieb:


> Wird als kostenpflichtiger DLC noch implentiert


 
mmhh mir egal kauf ich auch noch ^^...


----------



## d00mfreak (6. März 2012)

Kein weiteres ME mehr? Na dann bin ich ja froh, endlich kein Cross-Marketing mit DLCs mehr im nächsten Dragon Age und Battlefield erleben zu müssen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. März 2012)

psxmaster schrieb:


> mmhh mir egal kauf ich auch noch ^^...


 
Danke, wegen Leuten wie dir gibt es dann sowas wie kostenpflichtige DLCs ...



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Kein weiteres ME mehr? Na dann bin ich ja froh,  endlich kein Cross-Marketing mit DLCs mehr im nächsten Dragon Age und  Battlefield erleben zu müssen.


 
Es wird ein weiteres ME geben, das hat Bioware schon verlauten lassen, auch wenn es mich wundert, wie das bei dem Ende möglich sein soll. Aber ich wette, da kann man sich einen DLC kaufen, der ein anderes Ende bringt, der dann offiziell Kanon wird und dann hat sich das. 

Außerdem: DLCs wirds auch noch weiterhin geben, das steht sogar beim Start von Mass Effect 3 auf dem Bildschirm: Man möchte den Spieler die Geschichte zu Ende erzählen durch das vorliegende Spiel und durch herunterladbare Inhalte. Schön, oder?


----------



## psxmaster (6. März 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Danke, wegen Leuten wie dir gibt es dann sowas wie kostenpflichtige DLCs ...



mich stört es nicht dafür geh ich doch arbeiten...


----------



## d00mfreak (6. März 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Es wird ein weiteres ME geben, das hat Bioware schon verlauten lassen, auch wenn es mich wundert, wie das bei dem Ende möglich sein soll. Aber ich wette, da kann man sich einen DLC kaufen, der ein anderes Ende bringt, der dann offiziell Kanon wird und dann hat sich das.
> 
> Außerdem: DLCs wirds auch noch weiterhin geben, das steht sogar beim Start von Mass Effect 3 auf dem Bildschirm: Man möchte den Spieler die Geschichte zu Ende erzählen durch das vorliegende Spiel und durch herunterladbare Inhalte. Schön, oder?


 
Bitte zutreffendes Ankreuzen:
[x] Du hast nicht verstanden worum es mir geht.


----------



## d00mfreak (6. März 2012)

psxmaster schrieb:


> mich stört es nicht dafür geh ich doch arbeiten...


 
Stört es dich auch nicht, dass wenn du den Titel in 3 bis 4 Jahren wieder mal aus dem Regal kramst, du die DLCs nirgends mehr herbekommen wirst? Es ist eine Sache für Inhalte bezahlen zu wollen, aber 'ne andere, auch noch Stolz auf sein Konsumzombie-Dasein zu sein.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. März 2012)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bitte zutreffendes Ankreuzen:
> [x] Du hast nicht verstanden worum es mir geht.


 
Mir war schon klar, dass du das ironisch gemeint hast. Dennoch konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen nochmal zu erwähnen, was die Spielerschar mit ME3 erwartet 



psxmaster schrieb:


> mich stört es nicht dafür geh ich doch arbeiten...


 
Nichts für ungut, aber ich werde dich darauf hinweisen, wenn ich irgendwann mal ein Posting von dir sehe, wo du dich über kostenpflichtige DLCs beschwerst


----------



## psxmaster (6. März 2012)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Stört es dich auch nicht, dass wenn du den Titel in 3 bis 4 Jahren wieder mal aus dem Regal kramst, du die DLCs nirgends mehr herbekommen wirst?



naja die ME dlc zb hat mann ja eh auf dem rechner da mann se normal als exe downloaden kann. und manan wird se auch noch in 20 jahren nutzen könn..



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich  werde dich darauf hinweisen, wenn ich irgendwann mal ein Posting von dir  sehe, wo du dich über kostenpflichtige DLCs beschwerst


 
kein ding mach das^^und solange die dlc preise nicht 3 stellig sind sollte es kein probs sein...


----------



## Jupp-McClane (6. März 2012)

ME 1-3 mit Frostbite 2 Engine, das wäre mal was...  
Donnerstag kommt die Collctors Edition und dann werde ich das Spiel in vollen Zügen genießen.
Savegames sind gesichert und ab für ne Mark. Solange sich das mit den DLCs im Rahmen hält ist es mir auch einerlei...
Wenn es gut ist und es sich lohnt, bin ich gern bereit ne Mark über die Theke zu schieben.

Einfach mal das Spiel genießen statt nörgeln... Gibt wesentlich wichtigeres im Leben... ^^


----------



## Amanra (6. März 2012)

Eine mir noch wichtige Frage ist, ob man sich über schön gestaltete Außenlevel -  wenn auch linear - freuen darf oder ob es eher  wieder ein Kistenmarathon in Innenräumen wird wie in Mass Effect 2.  Und Planeten-Minispiel ist wohl nicht so zu verstehen, dass man dort landen und erkunden darf, oder?


----------



## MisterSmith (6. März 2012)

Jupp-McClane schrieb:


> ...Gibt wesentlich wichtigeres im Leben... ^^


 Das ist ein Argument...welches zu allen Kommentaren die sich auf Spiele beziehen passt.

_ME 1-3 mit Frostbite 2 Engine, das wäre mal was_... Gibt wesentlich wichtigeres im Leben
_Donnerstag kommt die Collctors Edition_... Gibt wesentlich wichtigeres im Leben
_Solange sich das mit den DLCs im Rahmen hält ist es mir auch einerlei._..Gibt wesentlich wichtigeres im Leben
usw.


----------



## Jupp-McClane (6. März 2012)

So wie die Screenshots aussehen denke ich mal das es wohl auch einige wenige Außenlevels geben wird... We'll see what's comin'... ^^

P.S.: Mister Smith ,junger Padawan, gut aufgepasst Du hast...


----------



## hawkytonk (6. März 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Danke, wegen Leuten wie dir gibt es dann sowas wie kostenpflichtige DLCs ...
> 
> 
> 
> Es wird ein weiteres ME geben, das hat Bioware schon verlauten lassen, auch wenn es mich wundert, wie das bei dem Ende möglich sein soll. Aber ich wette, da kann man sich einen DLC kaufen, der ein anderes Ende bringt, der dann offiziell Kanon wird und dann hat sich das.


 Weitere MEs zu produzieren geht schon. Siehe Darsksiders. So ist die Erzählung von parallel  zu ME 1-3 verlaufenden Handlungen denkbar. Außerdem muss ein neus ME ja nicht zwangsweise ein 3rd-Person-Adventure sein. Ich wäre für eine Weltraum-Sim. alà WingComander.


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2012)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Weitere MEs zu produzieren geht schon. Siehe Darsksiders. So ist die Erzählung von parallel  zu ME 1-3 verlaufenden Handlungen denkbar. Außerdem muss ein neus ME ja nicht zwangsweise ein 3rd-Person-Adventure sein. Ich wäre für eine Weltraum-Sim. alà WingComander.


 
naja, es geht eher um so Day-1 aka. "man wird das Gefühl nicht los als das wer was rausgeschnitten hat" DLCs und nicht um so wertige Dinger wie bei Borderlands und GTA


----------



## hawkytonk (6. März 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das ist ein Argument...welches zu allen Kommentaren die sich auf Spiele beziehen passt.
> 
> _ME 1-3 mit Frostbite 2 Engine, das wäre mal was_... Gibt wesentlich wichtigeres im Leben
> _Donnerstag kommt die Collctors Edition_... Gibt wesentlich wichtigeres im Leben
> ...


 Vergib ihm, denn er weiss nicht was er schreibt.


----------



## Jupp-McClane (6. März 2012)

Egal, enjoy the game and have fun... Mit allem wat da an zugehören is...


----------



## Orthus (6. März 2012)

Taschentücher bereithalten? Ihr Ferkel.


----------



## dubako (6. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Nur weil einem die Industrie etwas als Standard aufzwingt, heißt das im Umkehrschluss nicht automatisch, dass das auch gut ist.
> 
> 
> Und wer nichts zu verstecken hat, der hat auch sicher nichts dagegen, jedem der es möchte Zugriff auf seinen Rechner zu gewähren. Da ich kein Diebesgut bei mir horte, kann ich auch gleich meinen Haustürschlüssel bei der Polizei abgeben, damit sie sich davon überzeugen kann. Das ist dieses immer gleiche "Wer nichts zu befürchten hat"-Totschlag-Argument. *kopfschüttel*
> ...


 
Trifft die Sache auf den Punkt!! Oder genauer gesagt: entweder ich kaufe was oder miete was!!! Ein neues Game für 50,60 o. 70 Euronen wird nur gekauft.und nix anderes. Wenn nicht möglich gibts auch andere Wege! Also ich habe mir in den letzten 20 jahren einige Games ins REGAL gestellt, aber diese neue Registrierungsscheiße mache ich nicht mit! (außer Steam) schönen Tag noch


----------



## LostHero (6. März 2012)

Auch hier:
http://openorigin.sourceforge.net/

Eine OpenSource version von Origin von einem EA mitarbeiter. Scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren (ersten forenberichten zu folge). Ich werd es testen, sobald der Postbote ME3 bei mir vorbeibringt "die Tage"...
Bin derzeit dabei mir den code näher anzusehen und konnte bis jetzt keine "spionage" funktionen finden, bin aber noch lang nich durch ^^.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Auch hier:
> Overview - Open Origin
> 
> Eine OpenSource version von Origin von einem EA mitarbeiter. Scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren (ersten forenberichten zu folge). Ich werd es testen, sobald der Postbote ME3 bei mir vorbeibringt "die Tage"...
> Bin derzeit dabei mir den code näher anzusehen und konnte bis jetzt keine "spionage" funktionen finden, bin aber noch lang nich durch ^^.


 
Was ist das genau? Eine Art Emulator?


----------



## LostHero (6. März 2012)

Nein kein Emulator.
Der EA Mitarbeiter, dem wir den Code zu verdanken haben heißt "dmex" und hat irgendwo im Bioware und EA forum mal näher erklärt was wie und warum.
Möglich (im sinne von legal) ist dieser Client, weil die ganze DRM Kopierschutzka**e *NICHT* über Origin selbst abgewickelt wird, wovon viele (darunter auch ich) ausgegangen sind.
Also ist Origin im Prinzip nach wie vor nix weiter als der EA Downloadmanager plus Freundesliste...
Damit stellt die Verwendung eines alternativklienten keinen Bruch der Kopierschutzmechanismen und/oder EULA dar. Immerhin duldet EA ja scheinbar, dass einer ihrer Mitarbeiter in seiner Freizeit sowas bastelt und der Welt frei zur Verfügung stellt...

Der oben gelinkte Open Source Client bietet im Großen und ganzen ähnliche Funktionen wie der originale Origin Client, hat aber den immensen vorteil, dass der Code offen liegt und man sich ansehen kann was genau wo wie gesammelt (oder eben nicht gesammelt wird).
Auch besteht die möglichkeit, dass in naher zukunft forks entstehen werden, die den ganzen unnützen Ballast wie friendlist und co rauswerfen und wirklich nur noch dazu dienen das Spiel zu laden, updaten und starten .

Aber wie gesagt, im Detail bin ich noch nicht durch den gesamten Code durch, zumal ich kein C# Programmierer bin und das für mich Neuland ist (auch wenn der Code sehr stark Java und C/C++ ähnelt).


*€dit: *
noch mal 3 fragen @Topic:

1. wie begründet Bioware denn die Fehlenden Crewmitglieder in Teil 3? Da ja weder Shep stirbt noch die Normandy zerstört wird finde ich es etwas schade/unlogisch, dass einige Squadmember aus Teil 2 plötzlich "weg sind" und würd gern wissen wie sich das begründen.

2. dem letzten kritikpunkt entnehme ich, dass die ansage, dass die PC Version am releasetag HD Textures haben wird nur heiße luft fürs marketing war, korrekt?

3. was passiert, wenn ich ein ME2 savegame importiere, wo shep am ende bei der reaperbasis den löffel abgegeben hat weil er keine loyalen crewmen mehr "übrig" hatte ?


----------



## Kashrlyyk (6. März 2012)

> "Die Dialogmenge wurde im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern etwas zurückgefahren, was aber weniger dramatisch ist, als es klingt – immerhin sind alle Völker, Technologien und Hintergründe bekannt, da muss nicht alles nochmal erklärt werden."



Wenige später: 



> "Bei den vielen Namen, Völkern, Kulturen und Storydetails dürfte den meisten Quereinsteigern schnell der Kopf rauchen, dann bleibt nichts übrig, als sich die Infos im spieleigenen Glossar anzulesen."



Anscheinend hätte man doch lieber alles nochmal erklärt. 

Und "packende Story"? Eine Minute nach Ankunft auf der Normandy wird man von Hackett über "die einzige Möglichkeit" informiert den Krieg zu gewinnen: ein Deux Ex Machina, wie aus dem Lexikon und sowas ist alles andere als spannend. 

Der Kriegsbereitbalken ist also nur dazu da zu entscheiden wer im Finale alles stirbt.



> Der Spieler muss wieder viele knifflige moralische Entscheidungen treffen


Wieder? Also in ME 1 gibt es keine Einzige. Also wie wäre es mit einem Beispiel?


----------



## smooth1980 (6. März 2012)

dubako schrieb:


> Trifft die Sache auf den Punkt!! Oder genauer gesagt: entweder ich kaufe was oder miete was!!! Ein neues Game für 50,60 o. 70 Euronen wird nur gekauft.und nix anderes. Wenn nicht möglich gibts auch andere Wege! Also ich habe mir in den letzten 20 jahren einige Games ins REGAL gestellt, aber diese neue Registrierungsscheiße mache ich nicht mit! (außer Steam) schönen Tag noch


 

Was bist du für n Troll ? Origin und Steam sind das gleiche. Bei beiden mietest du nur die Games. Im Prinzip kaufst du nirgendwo das Game sondern nur das Recht es zu nutzen.Das war schon immer so denn das Game gehört immer noch dem Entwickler im Falle von Mass Effect Bioware und EA hat als Publisher die Rechte es zu vermarkten.Wann begreift ihr das endlich mal ?


----------



## Ickis99 (6. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> noch mal 3 fragen @Topic:
> 
> ...
> 
> 3. was passiert, wenn ich ein ME2 savegame importiere, wo shep am ende bei der reaperbasis den löffel abgegeben hat weil er keine loyalen crewmen mehr "übrig" hatte ?


 
Die dritte Frage kann ich dir beantworten (sofern stimmt, was im offiziellen Bioware-Forum steht). Wenn Shep stirbt, dann kann man den Spielstand nicht importieren.


Ich finde ME3 jedenfalls soweit geil. Knabbereien und Getränke habe ich auch genug. Die nächsten Tage bin ich dann wohl telefonisch
nicht zu erreichen


----------



## leckmuschel (6. März 2012)

testberichte schön und gut, aber ich vertrau nur noch auf user wertungen.
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/mass-effect-3


----------



## hogan1980 (6. März 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> testberichte schön und gut, aber ich vertrau nur noch auf user wertungen.
> Mass Effect 3 for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic



Das ist ein Scherz oder?
ICh glaube kaum, dass die ganzen leute die auf metacritics ihre negativ Wertungen raus hauen, das Spiel wirklich schon durchgespielt haben, geschweige denn, jemals gespielt haben.


----------



## Corsa500 (6. März 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> testberichte schön und gut, aber ich vertrau nur noch auf user wertungen.
> Mass Effect 3 for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic


 Du gehst also davon aus, dass eine Wertung von 42% eher auf Mass Effect 3 zutrifft als eine von 94%?
Spielebewertung mag ja eine teils recht subjektive Sache sein, aber so eine Wertung ist relativ gesehen absoluter SCHWACHSINN, auch wenn es einem nicht zusagt, so ist das Spiel doch qualitativ definitiv höher anzusiedeln als andere Spiele, die im Durchschnitt um die 40-45% kriegen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Was bist du für n Troll ? Origin und Steam sind das gleiche. Bei beiden mietest du nur die Games. Im Prinzip kaufst du nirgendwo das Game sondern nur das Recht es zu nutzen.Das war schon immer so denn das Game gehört immer noch dem Entwickler im Falle von Mass Effect Bioware und EA hat als Publisher die Rechte es zu vermarkten.Wann begreift ihr das endlich mal ?


 
Was für ein Unsinn. Zu PS1 Zeiten (um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen) bin ich zum Gebrauchthändler meines Vertrauens gegangen und habe die CD, die ich erworben habe weiterverkauft, nachdem ich das Spiel durchhatte. Möglich war mir dies, weil ich mir die CD mit eigenem Geld gekauft hatte. Heute kaufe ich mir eine DVD, darf sie aber nicht weiterverkaufen, weil es gegen die Vereinbarung verstößt/mir unmöglich gemacht wird. 
Ich weiß nicht wann du zu spielen angefangen hast, aber das war nicht "immer so".

Natürlich gehört "das Spiel" dem Publisher, aber der Datenträger sollte mir gehören.

Grüße


----------



## VodkaMen (6. März 2012)

die user wertungen kann man vergessen , das lediglich die DLC politik sowie die gay romance scene kritisiert wird (kann man alles nachlesen in metacritic , die einzelnen kritiken ) .


----------



## dubako (6. März 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Was bist du für n Troll ? Origin und Steam sind das gleiche. Bei beiden mietest du nur die Games. Im Prinzip kaufst du nirgendwo das Game sondern nur das Recht es zu nutzen.Das war schon immer so denn das Game gehört immer noch dem Entwickler im Falle von Mass Effect Bioware und EA hat als Publisher die Rechte es zu vermarkten.Wann begreift ihr das endlich mal ?


 
Bleib mal locker. "Der Troll" spielt seit Jahrzehnten "Half Life"! Was bleibt mir da übrig? Und bitte halt den Ball flach. Ich glaube schon das die meisten das hier checken! ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage wenn ich was kaufe ist es meins! oder ich lasse es! konservativ? kann ja sein. dann sag du mal schön ja u. amen zu diesem Registrierungskram. Ich glaube das da noch nicht das letzte Wort (rechtlich) gesprochen ist was Origin etc. betrifft.


----------



## dubako (6. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn. Zu PS1 Zeiten (um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen) bin ich zum Gebrauchthändler meines Vertrauens gegangen und habe die CD, die ich erworben habe weiterverkauft, nachdem ich das Spiel durchhatte. Möglich war mir dies, weil ich mir die CD mit eigenem Geld gekauft hatte. Heute kaufe ich mir eine DVD, darf sie aber nicht weiterverkaufen, weil es gegen die Vereinbarung verstößt/mir unmöglich gemacht wird.
> Ich weiß nicht wann du zu spielen angefangen hast, aber das war nicht "immer so".
> 
> Natürlich gehört "das Spiel" dem Publisher, aber der Datenträger sollte mir gehören.
> ...


 
Oder so!


----------



## smooth1980 (6. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn. Zu PS1 Zeiten (um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen) bin ich zum Gebrauchthändler meines Vertrauens gegangen und habe die CD, die ich erworben habe weiterverkauft, nachdem ich das Spiel durchhatte. Möglich war mir dies, weil ich mir die CD mit eigenem Geld gekauft hatte. Heute kaufe ich mir eine DVD, darf sie aber nicht weiterverkaufen, weil es gegen die Vereinbarung verstößt/mir unmöglich gemacht wird.
> Ich weiß nicht wann du zu spielen angefangen hast, aber das war nicht "immer so".
> 
> Natürlich gehört "das Spiel" dem Publisher, aber der Datenträger sollte mir gehören.
> ...



Der Datenträger ist ja auch dir. Wo ist das Problem ? Wenn du es weiterverkaufen willst mach einfach für jedes Spiel n neuen Account , fertig.Dann vertickst du den Account mit. Und Ich habe schon in den späten 80ern angefangen zu zocken um deine Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> 1. wie begründet Bioware denn die Fehlenden Crewmitglieder in Teil 3? Da ja weder Shep stirbt noch die Normandy zerstört wird finde ich es etwas schade/unlogisch, dass einige Squadmember aus Teil 2 plötzlich "weg sind" und würd gern wissen wie sich das begründen.


Kurzfassung: Es wird im Spiel begründet. 
Langfassung: Da es kein Spoiler ist (wird gleich in den ersten Spielminuten erklärt), kann man das ruhig sagen: Shepard wurde zwischen ME2 und ME3 das Kommando entzogen, er steht quasi unter Hausarrest. Seine Crew hat sich daraufhin in alle Winde zerstreut, da jeder Charakter andere Aufgaben übernommen hat. Das wird auch gut erklärt, wenn man einen Spielstand aus ME2 importiert, in dem alle Charaktere noch am Leben sind. 



LostHero schrieb:


> 2. dem letzten kritikpunkt entnehme ich, dass die ansage, dass die PC Version am releasetag HD Textures haben wird nur heiße luft fürs marketing war, korrekt?


War das wirklich offiziell? Manche Texturen sind jedenfalls verwaschen, das fällt vor allem in Cutscenes auf. Im Vergleich zu der PS3-Version konnte ich da keinen nennenswerten Unterschied erkennen.



LostHero schrieb:


> 3. was passiert, wenn ich ein ME2 savegame importiere, wo shep am ende bei der reaperbasis den löffel abgegeben hat weil er keine loyalen crewmen mehr "übrig" hatte ?


Ein solcher Spielstand lässt sich, soweit ich weiß, schlichtweg nicht importieren.


----------



## leckmuschel (6. März 2012)

VodkaMen schrieb:


> die user wertungen kann man vergessen , das lediglich die DLC politik sowie die gay romance scene kritisiert wird (kann man alles nachlesen in metacritic , die einzelnen kritiken ) .


 
kann man eben nicht.
sie stimmen fast zu 90% bei jedem game in der vergangenheit ein.
klar sind da auch ein paar trolls dabei, aber ich glaube kaum, das 100% davon trolls sind.
von daher nehme ich für mich diese wertungen zum verhältnis, ein game zu kaufen oder nicht.
tut mir echt sorry und so..


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. März 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> "Die Dialogmenge wurde im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern etwas zurückgefahren, was aber weniger dramatisch ist, als es klingt – immerhin sind alle Völker, Technologien und Hintergründe bekannt, da muss nicht alles nochmal erklärt werden."
> 
> Wenige später:
> 
> ...


Nö - Fans der Reihe (und für die ist ein Trilogiefinale nunmal gedacht) wissen ja, wer wo was ist. Aber da Bioware explizit angibt, das Spiel sei prima für Quereinsteiger geeignet, muss man es nunmal im Test erwähnen, da wir da ganz anderer Meinung sind.


> Und "packende Story"? Eine Minute nach Ankunft auf der Normandy wird man von Hackett über "die einzige Möglichkeit" informiert den Krieg zu gewinnen: ein Deux Ex Machina, wie aus dem Lexikon und sowas ist alles andere als spannend.
> 
> Der Kriegsbereitbalken ist also nur dazu da zu entscheiden wer im Finale alles stirbt.


Ich finde die Geschichte prima. Du nicht. Jetzt sind wir schlauer. 

"Der Spieler muss wieder viele knifflige moralische Entscheidungen treffen"



> Wieder? Also in ME 1 gibt es keine Einzige. Also wie wäre es mit einem Beispiel?


In allen Teilen der Reihe - auch im ersten - gibt es reichlich coole Entscheidungsmomente. Wenn's du die nicht spannend findest, okay. Ich find sie super und glaube, dem einen oder anderen Fan der Reihe geht's ähnlich. Beispiele gebe ich aber sicher nicht - das wären heftige Spoiler, und ich glaube, damit tun wir hier niemandem einen Gefallen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. März 2012)

jaja.. die texturen vorallem im prolog sind extrem matschig aber dafür kann ich selbst auf 3840x2100er res noch mit 50-60fps zocken


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (6. März 2012)

Ich kann die ganzen Wertungen ernsthaft nicht nachvollziehen. Sowohl hier als auch bei der Gamestar. Das Spiel ist technisch schlechter als Mass Effect 1, man beachte die Animationen oder die 2D Sprites, die Zivilisten darstellen sollen. Sowas war früher mal ein Kriterium für Wertungsabzug. Dann noch die angeblichen Stärken von ME3: Die Story ist noch durchwachsener als die von Teil 2. Da greift man auf ein Deus Ex Machina zurück, es gibt viele Logikfehler, und das Ende ist wohl genauso enttäuschend wie das von LOST. Und trotz all dieser Mängel kriegt es 90 %, 5 % mehr als Mass Effect 1, was wirklich der beste aller Teile war und mehr bot als Mass Effect 3. Eine interessantere Story (oder sagen wir es so: Die Geschichte war noch eine gute SciFi Geschichte und noch nicht verhunzt) und hatte keine Klischees, wie sie bei ME2 verstärkt eingesetzt wurden (Jeder Angehörige eines Volkes war plötzlich genauso wie seine anderen Volksgenossen, außer bei den Menschen, wo jeder anders war ... tz). Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr, aber mir soll es recht sein. Letztendlich vertraue ich ohnehin auf diejenigen, die das Spiel bereits gespielt haben und von Beruf her keine Tester sind. Bei ME3 haben nämlich auch viele Fans von ME den Kopf geschüttelt, vor allem als sie das Ende sahen. Ich lehne mich nur noch zurück und genieße den Shitstorm, falls einer aufkommt. 

ACHTUNG: SPOILER!
Stimmen btw. die Gerüchte, dass Ashley eine Transe ist? Ist ernst gemeint, Stanley Woo, ein BioWare Mitarbeiter, hat da mal was verlauten lassen, dass sie ein "großes Geheimnis" hätte, gleichzeitig sagte er, dass viele Transsexuelle sich beschwert hätten, dass es keine Transsexuellen im Spiel gäbe.


----------



## dubako (6. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was für ein Unsinn. Zu PS1 Zeiten (um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen) bin ich zum Gebrauchthändler meines Vertrauens gegangen und habe die CD, die ich erworben habe weiterverkauft, nachdem ich das Spiel durchhatte. Möglich war mir dies, weil ich mir die CD mit eigenem Geld gekauft hatte. Heute kaufe ich mir eine DVD, darf sie aber nicht weiterverkaufen, weil es gegen die Vereinbarung verstößt/mir unmöglich gemacht wird.
> Ich weiß nicht wann du zu spielen angefangen hast, aber das war nicht "immer so".
> 
> Natürlich gehört "das Spiel" dem Publisher, aber der Datenträger sollte mir gehören.
> ...


 
Wem gehört was? Developer..Publisher..Store..etc? wo von reden wir hier? doch von einem Game. oder? alle haben doch Geld ausgegeben. : der Entwickler..der Publisher ..der Onlinestore u. der Einzelhändler um die "Ecke". jeder macht sich die Taschen voll. und ich "Blödi?" hab es gekauft! Der Datenträger ist meiner! AHA! Supi! Achso ich vergaß: ich kann ja meinen Account samt Game verkloppen.Dolle Idee! Machen wir jetzt alle! das möchte ich vor allem gerne mal sehen! Da ist ja Auto verkaufen einfacher! oder ne Film DVD! Der Spaß hört hier echt auf liebe Leute. Der Weg den die Leute von Origin etc.pp einschlagen ist falsch. Weil die Absicht ,die da hinter sich versteckt die Raubkopiererei einzudämmen,funzt absolut nicht!! Das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Also diese Schönrederei von einigen hier kann ich nicht teilen. es ist und bleibt ne Unverschämtheit seitens Origin! Aber man muß dieses Spiel ja auch nicht mitmachen.


----------



## LostHero (6. März 2012)

Ickis99 schrieb:


> Die dritte Frage kann ich dir beantworten (sofern stimmt, was im offiziellen Bioware-Forum steht). Wenn Shep stirbt, dann kann man den Spielstand nicht importieren.
> 
> 
> Ich finde ME3 jedenfalls soweit geil. Knabbereien und Getränke habe ich auch genug. Die nächsten Tage bin ich dann wohl telefonisch
> nicht zu erreichen


 
oah buh! und ich hatte gehofft die sind so dreist und spielen einfach noch mal das Lazarus-Projekt video vom ME2 start ab dann .


----------



## LostHero (6. März 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Kurzfassung: Es wird im Spiel begründet.
> Langfassung: Da es kein Spoiler ist (wird gleich in den ersten Spielminuten erklärt), kann man das ruhig sagen: Shepard wurde zwischen ME2 und ME3 das Kommando entzogen, er steht quasi unter Hausarrest. Seine Crew hat sich daraufhin in alle Winde zerstreut, da jeder Charakter andere Aufgaben übernommen hat. Das wird auch gut erklärt, wenn man einen Spielstand aus ME2 importiert, in dem alle Charaktere noch am Leben sind.
> 
> 
> ...


 


Danke für die Auskünfte! Ja, der Anfang mit der Verhandlung ist mir aus der Demo bekannt, nur dachte ich, dass das Zeitlich quasi "sofort" nach "The Arrival" stattfindet, also Shep nicht erst n jahr auf der Erde rumgammelt.
Aber okay, ist zumindest ein nachvollziehbares Argument. Zumal die Reaper ja nicht nur die Menschen angreifen (werden) und sheps alte Freunde sicherlich "Experten" im Kampf gegen die sind, jedenfalls eher als der Rest deren Spezies, mangels Erfahrung.

Was die Texturen angeht:
ich könnte Brief und Siegel wetten, dass es hier auf PC Games vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ne News gab wo es explizit hieß, dass ein solches Pack angekündigt/versprochen wurde. Glaub die Quelle war damals einer der Bioware Mitarbeiter via Twitter oder so?

Und was 3. angeht:
siehe meine Aussage oben . Aber gut, das war eh nur ein "funsavegame" da hat nix und niemand überlebt hehe. In allen anderen Savegames überleben immer alle und entsprechend werd ich auch Teil 3 in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## smooth1980 (6. März 2012)

dubako schrieb:


> Wem gehört was? Developer..Publisher..Store..etc? wo von reden wir hier? doch von einem Game. oder? alle haben doch Geld ausgegeben. : der Entwickler..der Publisher ..der Onlinestore u. der Einzelhändler um die "Ecke". jeder macht sich die Taschen voll. und ich "Blödi?" hab es gekauft! Der Datenträger ist meiner! AHA! Supi! Achso ich vergaß: ich kann ja meinen Account samt Game verkloppen.Dolle Idee! Machen wir jetzt alle! das möchte ich vor allem gerne mal sehen! Da ist ja Auto verkaufen einfacher! oder ne Film DVD! Der Spaß hört hier echt auf liebe Leute. Der Weg den die Leute von Origin etc.pp einschlagen ist falsch. Weil die Absicht ,die da hinter sich versteckt die Raubkopiererei einzudämmen,funzt absolut nicht!! Das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Also diese Schönrederei von einigen hier kann ich nicht teilen. es ist und bleibt ne Unverschämtheit seitens Origin! Aber man muß dieses Spiel ja auch nicht mitmachen.


 

Das ist doch seit Release von Half Life 2 mit Steam das gleiche . Damals haben auch alle rumgeheult. Jetzt geht der selbe Quark bei Origin wieder los.Demnach dürftest du fast keine Spiele mehr kaufen seit vielen Jahren schon nicht mehr wenns dich wirklich so anstinkt.Das nehm Ich dir beim besten Willen nicht ab es sei denn du bist reiner Konsolenzocker. ( Oder beziehst deine Games aus anderen Quellen was Ich jetzt ungern unterstellen möchte)

Edit: Bei Ubisoft auch schon ne Weile Standard mit Ubilauncher und AccountBindung. Bleibt nicht mehr viel Übrig würd Ich sagen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2012)

dubako schrieb:


> Trifft die Sache auf den Punkt!! Oder genauer gesagt: entweder ich kaufe was oder miete was!!! Ein neues Game für 50,60 o. 70 Euronen wird nur gekauft.und nix anderes. Wenn nicht möglich gibts auch andere Wege! Also ich habe mir in den letzten 20 jahren einige Games ins REGAL gestellt, aber diese neue Registrierungsscheiße mache ich nicht mit! (außer Steam) schönen Tag noch


 
Dann lass es einfach.  Origins hier, Origins da. Ich kanns echt nicht mehr lesen...Wenn ihr's nicht wollt, dann lasst es doch einfach bleiben.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (6. März 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nö - Fans der Reihe (und für die ist ein Trilogiefinale nunmal gedacht) wissen ja, wer wo was ist. Aber da Bioware explizit angibt, das Spiel sei prima für Quereinsteiger geeignet, muss man es nunmal im Test erwähnen, da wir da ganz anderer Meinung sind.



Darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus, sondern darauf, daß die Dialoge die entfernt und auf ein Minimum gestutzt wurden, eben gerade für Neueinsteiger nützlich gewesen wären und damit ist es eben gerade nicht in Ordnung, daß sie so sehr gekürzt wurden. 

100 Seiten langer Thread über "Auto Dialoge in ME 3": 
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich finde die Geschichte prima. Du nicht. Jetzt sind wir schlauer.



Als Kritiker sollten Sie eigentlich wissen, was in einer gut geschriebenen Geschichte nicht passieren sollte. Deus Ex Machinas sind da ganz weit oben auf der Liste. Die Tatsache, daß eine so früh angekündigte Deus Ex Machina Sie nicht stört, zeigt eigentlich nur wie amateurhaft Sie urteilen.

Und zu behaupten, daß die Enden kontrovers seien, ist auch sehr beschönigend beschrieben, wie dieses Thema zeigt, mit mittlerweile über 500 Seiten: Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> "Der Spieler muss wieder viele knifflige moralische Entscheidungen treffen"
> 
> In allen Teilen der Reihe - auch im ersten - gibt es reichlich coole Entscheidungsmomente. Wenn's du die nicht spannend findest, okay. Ich find sie super und glaube, dem einen oder anderen Fan der Reihe geht's ähnlich. Beispiele gebe ich aber sicher nicht - das wären heftige Spoiler, und ich glaube, damit tun wir hier niemandem einen Gefallen.


 
Sie können mir alle Spoiler per PM schicken. Insbesondere die KNIFFLIGEN moralischen Entscheidungen in ME1 würden mich interessieren, mit besonderer Betonung auf KNIFFLIG!


----------



## Bocky77 (6. März 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> ...Wer allerdings Angst hat Origin würde seinen Rechner ausspionieren der hat wohl auch seine Gründe dafür.Wer weiß wieviele gecrackte Spiele dieser dann auf seinem Pc am Laufen hat. Bei wem dies nicht der Fall ist hat doch auch nix zu befürchten...



Ok, die meißten Menschen haben ja nichts zu befürchten. Dann lasst uns gemeinsam das Grundgesetz zerflettern. Lasst uns an jeder Ecke eine Kamera und unter der Haut Chips platzieren. Der Polizei geben wir Sonderrechte. Hausdurchsuchungen, Telefon anzapfen und Überwachungen ohne richterliche Anordnung. Ja, wir haben doch nicht zu befürchten. Es lebe der Überwachungsstaat...

Smooth1980: Noch bornierter geht es gar nicht...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. März 2012)

Ein höchstens mittelmäßiger Test - schade ! Es wird beispielsweise nicht erklärt, in welcher Art die Fortschritte gegenüber dem zweiten Teil bei den Items aussehen. Wie spielen sich die jeweiligen Modi ? Gibt es dadurch Änderungen im Spielsystem ? Gibt es immer noch die seltsame Selbstheilung ? Ändert der Rollenspielmodus etwas daran ? Es spielt auch kaum eine Rolle, ob das Kampfsystem herkömmlichen Shootern unterlegen ist oder nicht. Denn hoffentlich ist ME immer noch ein wenig mehr als diese !

Es ist auch nicht nachvollziehbar, wie die PCG auf 90 kommt. Der erste Teil bot anscheinend (denn genau erklärt dieser Test das nicht - s.o.) mehr Rollenspiel (trotz Rollenspielmodus). Der zweite Teil mehr Action, doch auch Schlauchlevel, was sich anscheinend nicht geändert hat. Alternative Laufwege ? Alternativen scheint es nur bei den Entscheidungen zu geben - immerhin. Ich hoffe auf den test in der Printausgabe. Vielleicht ist dieser umfangreicher und gut. Dieser hier ist es weder noch.

Es geht auch nicht um Hassen oder Lieben, sondern nur darum, wie viel Spiel vorhanden ist. Gibt es keine alternativen Laufwege, sondern nur ein Fließband, welches der Spieler abläuft, so ist weniger Spiel vorhanden. Das sollte sich auf die Wertung auswirken.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. März 2012)

ganz schön verbuggt ist das spiel auch
z.b. bleiben die begleiter gern mal stecken und das nicht nur in der gay scene


----------



## smooth1980 (6. März 2012)

Bocky77 schrieb:


> Ok, die meißten Menschen haben ja nichts zu befürchten. Dann lasst uns gemeinsam das Grundgesetz zerflettern. Lasst uns an jeder Ecke eine Kamera und unter der Haut Chips platzieren. Der Polizei geben wir Sonderrechte. Hausdurchsuchungen, Telefon anzapfen und Überwachungen ohne richterliche Anordnung. Ja, wir haben doch nicht zu befürchten. Es lebe der Überwachungsstaat...
> 
> Smooth1980: Noch bornierter geht es gar nicht...


 

Bist du zufällig leicht Paranoid ? Lies mal meinen letzten Post durch den Ich vor diesem hier gepostet habe.


----------



## billy336 (6. März 2012)

wer sich mit games abgeben will, der muss sich nunmal maßnahmen wie steam, ubilauncher, origin etc antun.

 wems nicht passt, der muss seine eigenen spiele publishen und dann kann er machen was er will. es gibt einfach nicht genug leute die gegen diese maßnahmen sind, sonst würde keiner mehr die games kaufen, und wenns keiner kaufen würde, gäbe es längst kein origin mehr also heisst das die flamer sind in der unterzahl und müssen sich damit abfinden oder sich ein anderes hobby suchen. so ist es nunmal leider.

ich persönlich habe nichts gegen derart programme. sollten irgendwann programme nötig sein, die mich heimlich unter der dusche filmen und es auf youtube veröffentlichen würde ich das ebenfalls boykottieren, aber welcher spieler, der die spiele rechtmässig gekauft hat ist durch origin zu schaden gekommen? also wird meiner meinung nach wird aus ner mücke n elefanten gemacht...


----------



## smooth1980 (6. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> wer sich mit games abgeben will, der muss sich nunmal maßnahmen wie steam, ubilauncher, origin etc antun.
> 
> wems nicht passt, der muss seine eigenen spiele publishen und dann kann er machen was er will. es gibt einfach nicht genug leute die gegen diese maßnahmen sind, sonst würde keiner mehr die games kaufen, und wenns keiner kaufen würde, gäbe es längst kein origin mehr also heisst das die flamer sind in der unterzahl und müssen sich damit abfinden oder sich ein anderes hobby suchen. so ist es nunmal leider.
> 
> ich persönlich habe nichts gegen derart programme. sollten irgendwann programme nötig sein, die mich heimlich unter der dusche filmen und es auf youtube veröffentlichen würde ich das ebenfalls boykottieren, aber welcher spieler, der die spiele rechtmässig gekauft hat ist durch origin zu schaden gekommen? also wird meiner meinung nach wird aus ner mücke n elefanten gemacht...



Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung.


----------



## dubako (6. März 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Das ist doch seit Release von Half Life 2 mit Steam das gleiche . Damals haben auch alle rumgeheult. Jetzt geht der selbe Quark bei Origin wieder los.Demnach dürftest du fast keine Spiele mehr kaufen seit vielen Jahren schon nicht mehr wenns dich wirklich so anstinkt.Das nehm Ich dir beim besten Willen nicht ab es sei denn du bist reiner Konsolenzocker. ( Oder beziehst deine Games aus anderen Quellen was Ich jetzt ungern unterstellen möchte)
> 
> Edit: Bei Ubisoft auch schon ne Weile Standard mit Ubilauncher und AccountBindung. Bleibt nicht mehr viel Übrig würd Ich sagen.


 
Wie gesagt, man muß diese Spielchen nicht unbedingt mitmachen. Irgendwann läuft auch in diesem Fall das Fass über. Wie auch die Sache mit der Internetfreiheit. Stichwort "ACTA". Nur mal so nebenbei: Half Life hat bei mir ne absolute Sonderstellung. Lese ein wenig aus Deinen Kommentaren heraus, dass du ein "Kenner" im Gaming Sektor bist. (positiv gemeint) also kannste dir vielleicht denken warum das mit HL so ist. (zb. Storyline,Modding etc)
bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Prisco (6. März 2012)

Finde Origin ganz toll.
Sieht Klasse aus, man kann seinen Kumpels ins Spiel joinen und auch sonst alles OK.
Das mit der EULA hat mich noch nie gestört, wir werden so überwacht und manipuliert. Da ist ein Origin mehr oder weniger sowas von egal. Alles Heuchelei, es ist keineswegs schlimmer als irgendetwas anderes im Internet.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> !


 
Ich mag den Tonfall nicht besonders (das kann man auch netter sagen  ), muss im Großen und Ganzen allerdings zustimmen.

Die Story von ME fand ich jetzt auch nicht gerade kunstvoll. Es gibt wohl nur eine Geschichte in der Deus Ex machina gut verbaut ist und Daseinsberechtigung hat und das ist Stephen Kings the stand und auch nur weil es da pure Absicht ist und absolut wörtlich genommen wurde. 

Ich bin kein Feind der Story, sie hat Popcornkinocharakter, aber als fantastisch oder sehr gut wie sie gerne tituliert wird würde ich sie nicht beschreiben. Space- soap- opera trifft es da wohl am besten.

Und die moralischen Entscheidungen... naja, sie sind zu 100% "lasse ich xy überleben oder nicht". Das fasst es komplett zusammen und lässt sich auch ohne spoiler sagen. Recht plump, aber Standart im Spielesegment, mir fällt außer The Witcher 2 keines ein, dass es besser macht.

Grüße


PS. Du must Redakteure nicht siezen


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> wer sich mit games abgeben will, der muss sich nunmal maßnahmen wie steam, ubilauncher, origin etc antun.
> 
> wems nicht passt, der muss seine eigenen spiele publishen und dann kann er machen was er will. es gibt einfach nicht genug leute die gegen diese maßnahmen sind, sonst würde keiner mehr die games kaufen, und wenns keiner kaufen würde, gäbe es längst kein origin mehr also heisst das die flamer sind in der unterzahl und müssen sich damit abfinden oder sich ein anderes hobby suchen. so ist es nunmal leider.
> 
> ich persönlich habe nichts gegen derart programme. sollten irgendwann programme nötig sein, die mich heimlich unter der dusche filmen und es auf youtube veröffentlichen würde ich das ebenfalls boykottieren, aber welcher spieler, der die spiele rechtmässig gekauft hat ist durch origin zu schaden gekommen? also wird meiner meinung nach wird aus ner mücke n elefanten gemacht...


 
Genau so sieht's aus.


----------



## LostHero (6. März 2012)

Nachtrag zu OpenOrigin:

ich habe den code nun einmal compiliert und mit meinem Account getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei... Hier der "Beweis":

http://s1.directupload.net/images/120306/bxcqnxa2.png

Das gefällt mir, das gefällt mir sogar sehr! So kann man die Origin-EULA von EA komplett umgehen tihihihi.


----------



## Jupp-McClane (6. März 2012)

Back to the roots.. back to C64... Da gibt's kein Origin oder ähnliches. 
So wie sich manche Posts lesen, scheint es das einige Leutz doch was auf dem PC haben was die böse Außenwelt nicht sehen darf...
pfui aber auch...  Irgendwo gibt es immer irgendjemand der gegen irgendetwas ist und pfui pfui macht...
Als wenn es keine schlimmeren Dinge auf der Welt gibt...
Mein Fazit von der ganzen sache?
KAUFT ES ODER LASST ES!

...und jetzt geh ich erstmal kacken... muhahahaha...


----------



## HMCpretender (6. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> aber welcher spieler, der die spiele rechtmässig gekauft hat ist durch origin zu schaden gekommen?



Ohne Ausnahme jeder, denn er kann seine rechtmäßig erworbenen Spiele nicht legal weiterverkaufen. Der finanzielle Schaden ist damit sogar bezifferbar. Hierbei ist es übrigens egal, ob er das tatsächlich will oder nicht, es ist sein verdammtes RECHT.

Desweiteren gibt es gute Gründe keine unnötigen (=für den Anwender nutzlosen) Programme auf seinem Rechner laufen zu lassen, ganz besonders keine, die nachhause telefonieren. Jedes Programm, auch wenn es in der besten Absicht geschrieben wurde ist eine potentielle Fehlerquelle und Sicherheitslücke, darum installiert man immer nur so viele wie nötig.

Und schließlich empfinde ich es als extrem unhöflich, den Kunden, der dem Hersteller ja schon einen Vertrauensvorschuss in Form von Geld gewährt hat, unter Generalverdacht zu stellen und ihm auf seinem eigenen System Vorschriften zu machen. Wer mir so kommt, dem werde ich auch in Zukunft bei jeder Gelegenheit vors Schienbein treten.

Klar, die Menschen in Syrien wären froh über solche Probleme aber wir sind hier in Deutschland und auf einer Games-Seite, da ist die Empörung schon angebracht.


----------



## DrProof (6. März 2012)

"das actionreichste und beste Kapitel"
passt für mich nicht zusammen...


----------



## billy336 (6. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ohne Ausnahme jeder, denn er kann seine rechtmäßig erworbenen Spiele nicht legal weiterverkaufen. Der finanzielle Schaden ist damit sogar bezifferbar. Hierbei ist es übrigens egal, ob er das tatsächlich will oder nicht, es ist sein verdammtes RECHT.


 
genau so sieht es eben nicht aus, denn in den AGB's jedes Publishers steht, dass ein Spiel selbst beim kauf eigentum des Publishers bleibt. Das einzige, dass du dir kaufst ist die lizenz es uneingeschränkt, lebenslänglich zu spielen. Dabei darf der publisher weiterhin bestimmen, ob das produkt gecrackt werden darf oder kopiert oder weiterverkauft.

Spiel kaufen und uneingeschränkt lebenslänglich benutzen: Ja
Spiel kaufen und als Eigentum kopieren, cracken, weiterverkaufen: Nein

Nur weil dir ein auto gehört heisst das nicht, dass du mit diesem machen kannst was du willst. du musst gesetze befolgen, verkehrsregeln sicherheitsregeln. Bei Spielen gibt es ebenfalls solche regeln.

Das sollte jedem klar sein, dessen hobby PC-Gaming ist...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> genau so sieht es eben nicht aus, denn in den AGB's jedes Publishers steht, dass ein Spiel selbst beim kauf eigentum des Publishers bleibt. Das einzige, dass du dir kaufst ist die lizenz es uneingeschränkt, lebenslänglich zu spielen. Dabei darf der publisher weiterhin bestimmen, ob das produkt gecrackt werden darf oder kopiert oder weiterverkauft.
> 
> Spiel kaufen und uneingeschränkt lebenslänglich benutzen: Ja
> Spiel kaufen und als Eigentum kopieren, cracken, weiterverkaufen: Nein
> ...


 
Ein Auto darf ich auch verkaufen 
 Spiele sind tatsächlich das einzige Produkt, mit dem ich das nicht darf...


----------



## HMCpretender (6. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> genau so sieht es eben nicht aus, denn in den AGB's jedes Publishers steht, dass ein Spiel selbst beim kauf eigentum des Publishers bleibt. Das einzige, dass du dir kaufst ist die lizenz es uneingeschränkt, lebenslänglich zu spielen. Dabei darf der publisher weiterhin bestimmen, ob das produkt gecrackt werden darf oder kopiert oder weiterverkauft.


 
Die AGBs sind ungültig, da vor dem Kauf nicht einsehbar (mit AGBs wische ich mir demnach höchstens den Hintern ab).

Der technische Weiterverkaufsschutz verstößt klar gegen den Erschöpfungsgrundsatz, der dieses Weiterverkaufsrecht ausdrücklich garantiert. 

Spielepublisher berufen sich hier auf ein Gerichtsurteil, dass nichts Schlimmes daran findet, wenn man den Datenträger zwar verkaufen aber das Spiel aufgrund von Accountbindung nicht nutzen kann. Als Spieler für mich ein klarer Exploit (Ausnutzung einer Gesetzeslücke), die dringend abgedichtet werden müsste, es aufgrund von Lobbyarbeit wohl so schnell nicht wird...

Da Publisher von all dem Bescheid wissen und trotzdem versuchen Kunden mit ihren rechtwidrigen AGBs einzuschüchtern und geltendes Recht auszuhölen, sind das für mich arglistige Betrüger, die mit allen Mitteln bekämpft gehören.


----------



## billy336 (6. März 2012)

Dann muss ich aber sagen, dann bist du eindeutig beim falschen Hobby gelandet, denn wie bereits erwähnt, solange du mit deiner Meinung in der unterzahl bist, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern und du musst es so hinnehmen, oder dich strafbar machen.


----------



## Bullfrog (7. März 2012)

Als ich heute morgen meine kleine Tochter in den Kindergarten gebracht  habe, haben die anderen Zwerge sich gegenseitig Plastikbälle an den kopf  gesemmelt und dabei fröhlich Blödsinn krakeelt. Bis auf die  plastikbälle kommt mir das hier sehr ähnlich vor. Da versucht einer den  anderen davon zu überzeugen, das seine Meinung scheiße ist und er doch  gefälligst nachgeben soll. Und weil das so super klappt, tauscht man  dann lustig Beleidigungen aller Art aus. 
 Ich glaube die kommentarsektion war mal dafür gedacht, Gedanken zum  Thema beizusteuern und nicht um 30 mal zu erklären warum Origin scheiße  ist und ich ein Auto verkaufen kann, ein Game aber nicht.
Gottseidank ist morgen wieder kindergarten, denen geht wenigsten irgendwan die Luft aus.....


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Die AGBs sind ungültig, da vor dem Kauf nicht einsehbar (mit AGBs wische ich mir demnach höchstens den Hintern ab).
> 
> Der technische Weiterverkaufsschutz verstößt klar gegen den Erschöpfungsgrundsatz, der dieses Weiterverkaufsrecht ausdrücklich garantiert.
> 
> ...


 
Dann viel Spaß dabei, Batman. Wer sonst keine Probleme hat... 

Es sollte auch ohne AGBs klar sein, dass die Software auf den Datenträgern dem Rechteinhaber gehört, in dem Fall dem Publisher des Spiels. Eigentlich ein völlig logischer Gedanke. Versetz dich mal in die der Köpfe der Entwickler und Publisher. Entwickelst du ein Spiel und lässt es über eine Plattform (beispielsweise über Steam) verkaufen, dann gehört dir das Spiel immernoch. Du hast das Recht, zu entscheiden, ob das Spiel überhaupt erst über diese Onlineplattform verkauft werden soll. Du hast das Recht, zu entscheiden,ob dem Spiel ein Support zugute kommt. Du hast das Recht zu entscheiden, ob das Spiel nur von aktiven Plattformnutzern gespielt kann, die z.B. je 50 Erfolge bei 5 anderen Games ergattert haben. Merkste was? 

Letzteres Beispiel ist freilich frei erfunden und bewusst übertrieben. Aber Fakt ist: du hast als Entwickler und Publisher die Rechte, *fast* alles zu tun, was du mit deiner Software eben anstellen willst. Ob nun ein Nachfolger, der Verkauf der Rechte an andere etc. etc. Auch die Wahl des Kopierschutzes. Vom Kunden gekauft wird nur das Nutzungsrecht. Veränderungen in Form von Mods sind erlaubt, solange etwa Namen usw. des Originals nicht geändert werden. Der Entwickler/Publisher kann auch frei darüber darüber entscheiden, ob ein Remake seines Spiels in Form von Mods oder kostenfreie Fan-Projekte für andere Games erscheinen dürfen.

Was das Beispiel mit dem Auto angeht: Der Hersteller hat ebenfalls Rechte, auch nach Kauf des Autos. Natürlich, das Auto hat man gekauft. Aber auch hier widerum nur das Recht der Nutzung. Nur weil man denkt, das Auto gehört einem selbst, heißt das nicht, dass man über jedes Recht anderer erhaben ist. Ich als Autobesitzer kann keinen originalgetreuen, voll funktionierenden Eigennachbau des Autos fahren, nur weil das Original in meiner Garage steht und es mir gehört. Ich kann nicht mit 180 Sachen über die Straße fahren, obwohl nur 80 erlaubt sind. Ich kann keine Teile anbauen, die nicht erlaubt sind. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Auto und Spiel ist: Ein Auto hat vier Räder und man kann es weiter verkaufen. 

Wirklich, manche scheinen in ihrem Rage-Modus zu vergessen, dass der Kunde eben nicht über das Recht anderer erhaben ist und beim Kauf und Wiederverkauf des Produkts an Regeln gebunden ist, wie in allen anderen Bereichen des Lebens auch.




So, und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb und konzentrieren uns auf das Wesentliche: Das Spiel selbst, um das es im Test geht. 
ME3 sollte allein wegen Origin nicht herunter gewertet werden. Die Plattform hat nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun. Origin ist nur die Vertriebsplattform, mehr nicht. Vielleicht nervig, aber irelevant, um das Spiel als solches zu bewerten. Auch wenn es richtig ist, Origin im Test zu erwähnen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> "das actionreichste und beste Kapitel"
> passt für mich nicht zusammen...


 
Warum? Ist Action gleich schlecht? Nö, ist es nicht. Solang dadurch nicht alles andere untergeht. Und das glaube ich weniger. Laut Test macht ME3 das richtig, was versprochen wurde. Ein paar Macken sind wieder vorhanden, aber die sind wohl kaum wirklich störend.


----------



## HMCpretender (7. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mit 180 Sachen über die Straße fahren, obwohl nur 80 erlaubt sind. Ich kann keine Teile anbauen, die nicht erlaubt sind. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Auto und Spiel ist: Ein Auto hat vier Räder und man kann es weiter verkaufen.


 
Und natürlich darf ich mit meiner Spiele-Schachtel niemanden den Schädel einschlagen, das ist klar, hat aber (wie das Beispiel oben) nichts mit den Besitzverhältnissen zu tun. Es ist nicht der Autohersteller, der mir die unsachgemäße Nutzung verbietet sondern der Gesetzgeber.

Es gibt Patent- und Urheberrechte, die dem Inhaber einige Privilegien sichern, was auch völlig in Ordnung ist. Es gibt aber auch Verbraucherrechte, die genauso wichtig und legitim sind.

Ich zitiere Wikipedia:
"Der *Erschöpfungsgrundsatz* besagt im Immaterialgüterrecht, dass sich ein Schutzrechtsinhaber (etwa eines Patents, einer Marke oder eines Urheberrechts) bezüglich _dieses konkreten Produkts_ nicht mehr auf sein Schutzrecht berufen kann, sofern es einmal mit dessen Willen in Verkehr gebracht ist."

Sprich: wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe gehört mir zwar nicht das Konzept des Spiels als solches  (ich darf es also nicht vermarkten und eigene Kopien in den Handel bringen) sehr wohl aber das erworbene _Werkstück_. Das darf ich natürlich auch modifizieren und weiterverkaufen ohne dem ursprünglichen Besitzer dafür Rechenschaft abzulegen.

Dieser Käse ist übrigens noch nicht gegessen: EuGH: Wilder Schlagabtausch um gebrauchte Softwarelizenzen - Golem.de


----------



## meth0d (7. März 2012)

sind die animation noch dieselben wie in der demo?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (7. März 2012)

meth0d schrieb:


> sind die animation noch dieselben wie in der demo?


Ja, identisch.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (7. März 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ja, identisch.


 
Game of the year. All years.


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. März 2012)

WAs ist mit dem angeblichen HiRes-Paket für PC?


----------



## Luuux (7. März 2012)

Amazon hat's eben erst versandt-.- Und schon wieder eine Vorbestellung, die nicht pünktlich kommen wird...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (7. März 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> WAs ist mit dem angeblichen HiRes-Paket für PC?


 
Kannst du dir später als DLC dazukaufen. Pro Planet kostet es einen €, für die Normandy nehmen die allerdings 2. Du kannst auch alles in einem Pack kaufen für 13.99 €


----------



## dubako (7. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Und natürlich darf ich mit meiner Spiele-Schachtel niemanden den Schädel einschlagen, das ist klar, hat aber (wie das Beispiel oben) nichts mit den Besitzverhältnissen zu tun. Es ist nicht der Autohersteller, der mir die unsachgemäße Nutzung verbietet sondern der Gesetzgeber.
> 
> Es gibt Patent- und Urheberrechte, die dem Inhaber einige Privilegien sichern, was auch völlig in Ordnung ist. Es gibt aber auch Verbraucherrechte, die genauso wichtig und legitim sind.
> 
> ...


 
Danke vielmals für den sachlich dienlichen Hinweis!!!


----------



## knarfe1000 (7. März 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Kannst du dir später als DLC dazukaufen. Pro Planet kostet es einen €, für die Normandy nehmen die allerdings 2. Du kannst auch alles in einem Pack kaufen für 13.99 €



Bioware hat doch vor knapp 3 Wochen Folgendes getwittert:

*"The final edition of the game will have hi-res textures included in it, no additional pack will be required to download."*

Ist ja eine eindeutige Aussage. Und offenbar auch eine eindeutige Lüge (?)


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (7. März 2012)

90 Posts - und wie viele drehen sich um das Spiel ? Kaum welche. Nur Origin, Origin, Origin ! Diese Diskussion können wir demnächst bei vielen weiteren EA - Spielen beobachten - ohne dass sie das Spiel an sich betreffen. Ich wünsche Origin wie Steam jeden nur erdenklichen Misserfolg, doch die Bewertung der Spiele sollte nicht unbedingt davon abhängen. Nur im Falle des Ubisoft - Kopierschutzes hat der Kopierschutz echten Einfluss auf den Spielspaß gehabt.

Aber das Spiel scheint immer noch genügend Schwachpunkte zu haben, wie auch der Test (und sowieso die Wertung). Vielleicht sollten diese Punkte mal die Diskussion bewegen.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2012)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Stört es dich auch nicht, dass wenn du den Titel in 3 bis 4 Jahren wieder mal aus dem Regal kramst, du die DLCs nirgends mehr herbekommen wirst? Es ist eine Sache für Inhalte bezahlen zu wollen, aber 'ne andere, auch noch Stolz auf sein Konsumzombie-Dasein zu sein.


 
Ob die DLC'S noch da sind weißt Du doch gar nicht 

Ich seh es ganz einfach so. Für etwas daß mir gefällt bin ich gerne bereit zu Bezahlen. Wenn ich dann für Zusatzinhalt auch noch bezahlen soll dann wäge den Kosten/Spaßfaktor ab. Für 10 Minuten 10 Euro zu zahlen wäre mir zu doof also würde ichs lassen und aus meinem Kopf streichen und mich nicht darüber beklagen wie unfair doch alles ist.

So simpel.


----------



## Holstentor (7. März 2012)

Boah, das nervt doch. Habe mir eben noch kurz vor Ladenschluss im örtlichen Media Markt die CE geholt, installiert, DLC runter geladen - und jetzt sagt mir Origin, ich dürfe erst ab 0 Uhr spielen. Fühle mich gerade mal wieder extrem gegängelt. Was erlaube EA???


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ja, identisch.


 

Mass Effect 3 - FemShep Run Animation - YouTube

Falls es wer noch nicht kennen sollte . Eines meiner derzeitigen Favoriten hehe.




knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Bioware hat doch vor knapp 3 Wochen Folgendes getwittert:
> 
> *"The final edition of the game will have hi-res textures included in it, no additional pack will be required to download."*
> 
> Ist ja eine eindeutige Aussage. Und offenbar auch eine eindeutige Lüge (?)


 
Sagte ich doch weiter oben, konnte nur die Quelle nich mehr finden ^^.


€dit:
OMG, nach allem was ich bis jetzt im offiziellen (englischen) bioware forum an shitstorms zu ME3 gelesen habe lässt mich hart zweifeln ob es ne gute Idee war die CE doch noch zu kaufen und Origin auf nem isolierten Zweit-PC zu installieren. Da freu ich mich direkt weniger auf den Postboten heute wenn das so stimmt.
Ist es wahr, dass es bei Dialogen nur noch 2 optionen gibt und man die Gespräche nicht mehr "untersuchen" kann?

Das geht ja mal garnicht! Dachte das sei nur in der beschränkten Demo so . Kein wunder dass sie die option anbieten die Dialoge direkt automatisch ablaufen zu lassen, wtf?!?!? Und warum hab ich dazu nix beim PC Games test gelesen? Oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. März 2012)

Holstentor schrieb:


> Boah, das nervt doch. Habe mir eben noch kurz vor Ladenschluss im örtlichen Media Markt die CE geholt, installiert, DLC runter geladen - und jetzt sagt mir Origin, ich dürfe erst ab 0 Uhr spielen. Fühle mich gerade mal wieder extrem gegängelt. Was erlaube EA???


 
Vielleicht, weil der offizielle Release erst am 8./9. März ist? War mit DA2 doch genauso. 
Man kann sich auch künstlich aufregen...


----------



## HNRGargamel (8. März 2012)

hab nur die normale Version, wo kann ich die DLCs kaufen?
(bitte keine Diskussion wie blöd sich sei, weil ich diese kaufe... )


----------



## Elbart (8. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 - FemShep Run Animation - YouTube
> 
> Falls es wer noch nicht kennen sollte . Eines meiner derzeitigen Favoriten hehe.


Mass Effect 3 - Conrad Verner The Hero - YouTube ist auch nicht schlecht. (spoiler-alarm, nehme ich an)


----------



## Felix Schuetz (8. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ist es wahr, dass es bei Dialogen nur noch 2 optionen gibt und man die Gespräche nicht mehr "untersuchen" kann?
> 
> Das geht ja mal garnicht! Dachte das sei nur in der beschränkten Demo so . Kein wunder dass sie die option anbieten die Dialoge direkt automatisch ablaufen zu lassen, wtf?!?!? Und warum hab ich dazu nix beim PC Games test gelesen? Oder hab ich das überlesen?


Im Test steht durchaus, dass es insgesamt etwas weniger Dialoge gibt als in den Vorgängern. Dass man aber nicht mehr "untersuchen" (also im Gespräch zu bestimmten Themen etwas nachfragen) kann, ist schlichtweg falsch - klar geht das noch. Es ist im Vergleich zu ME1 einfach nur weniger, was aber im Rahmen der Geschichte absolut Sinn macht.


----------



## Holstentor (8. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil der offizielle Release erst am 8./9. März ist? War mit DA2 doch genauso.
> Man kann sich auch künstlich aufregen...


 
Hier regt sich keiner "künstlich auf". Und es ist auch völlig unerheblich, ob es bei einem anderen Spiel auch schon so war. Fakt ist: Ich konnte das Spiel am 7. März bereits im Laden kaufen, darf es aber nicht gleich -offline- spielen, weil EA das so will. Das ist für mich Gängelung. 

Und noch was dazu: Ich habe ja die zunehemende Account-Bindung an Steam, Windows-Live oder Origin immer schön und fleißig mitgemacht. Aber neulich hatte ich wegen eines defekten Modems mal für einige Tage kein Internet. Und ich konnte ungelogen kaum noch irgendein Spiel öffnen - und ich rede ausschließlich von Singeplayer-Games. Meiner Meinung nach läuft da was verkehrt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. März 2012)

So ich hatte auch das "Glück", dass ich mir das dingens wesentlich früher kaufen konnte und da ich auf der Xbox spiele, hatte ich kein Problem mit dem vorher spielen. War zumindest nicht online. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass trotz allem das Spiel einen Heidenspaß gemacht hat, ich irgendwie am Ende mit dem schlimmsten WTF Gesichtsausdruck vorm Fernseher saß. Kontroverses Ende triffts ja nicht mal ansatzweise  Möchte hier keinem den Spaß verderben, macht euch selber ein Bild. Meine Meinung: 



Spoiler



Ende suckt und zwar ganz gewaltig. Wenigstens EIN verdammtes Happy End hätte es ja geben können. Ein zweites Mal werd ich den Teil wohl nicht durchspielen. Achja und was ich auch frech finde, ist der totale Rip off von Deus Ex. Ich KANN und WILL mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das so geplant war. Im Script, dass versehentlich geleaked wurde steht von den Sachen auch gar nichts. Aber der Protheaner ist drin...



Achso nochwas: Welcher Vollhorst bei denen meinte denn, das Spiel sei "wesentlich" länger? Spielstand 32 h. Naja gut, zieht man die nervigen Ressourcensammelmissionen und so ab, dann kommt das rein Storytechnisch vllt schon hin. Ich weiß nicht... ich hab ne Mischung aus "Wow, geiles Spiel!" und "Irgendwie fühl ich mich ernsthaft verarscht" Gefühlen im Magen... Irgendwie waren mir die 59 Euro dafür dann doch zuviel. Mpf


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. März 2012)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> hab nur die normale Version, wo kann ich die DLCs kaufen?
> (bitte keine Diskussion wie blöd sich sei, weil ich diese kaufe... )


 
Auch auf die Gefahr, jetzt ärger zu kriegen: Du müsstest es theoretisch nichtmal kaufen. Das sind zwei Werte in der masseffect3.exe, die du mit nem Hexeditor ändern musst, dann hast es freigeschaltet. Habe ich zumindest gelesen, kA ob es stimmt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr, jetzt ärger zu kriegen: Du müsstest es theoretisch nichtmal kaufen. Das sind zwei Werte in der masseffect3.exe, die du mit nem Hexeditor ändern musst, dann hast es freigeschaltet. Habe ich zumindest gelesen, kA ob es stimmt.


 
Also wieder Inhalt, der von Anfang an auf der Disc war und kostenpflichtig freigeschaltet werden muss. 
Mag fragwürdig sein, dass du das sagst, ich persönlich finde es gut. Eine solche DLC Politik sollte man nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. März 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Also wieder Inhalt, der von Anfang an auf der Disc war und kostenpflichtig freigeschaltet werden muss.
> Mag fragwürdig sein, dass du das sagst, ich persönlich finde es gut. Eine solche DLC Politik sollte man nicht unterstützen.


 
Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass es anscheinend auch einfach ist, im Multiplayer zu mogeln. Auf einem Board hat einer behauptet, er hätte sich selbst auf das max. Level hochpushen und mit allen Waffen versorgen können, weil das Soldatenprofil auf der Festplatte gespeichert wird. Würde mir, ehrlich gesagt, die Lust am Spiel versauen.


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2012)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> hab nur die normale Version, wo kann ich die DLCs kaufen?
> (bitte keine Diskussion wie blöd sich sei, weil ich diese kaufe... )


 
Ja kanns du. Auf social.bioware.com z.b.


€dit:

yay der Postbote war so eben da. Dann leg ich mal los und bilde mir ne eigene Meinung. Wenn sies wirklich verkackt haben, ist das nach Dragon Age 2 der nächste "floptitel" für mich und würde Bioware ebenfalls auf die "durch EA zerstörten spielereihen"-Liste setzen .
Aber malen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand. Attackeeee!


----------



## Orthus (8. März 2012)

Ich bin vor Lachen vorhin beinahe vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich mir die ersten Rezensionen angesehen hab, die wieder nur 1 Stern wegen Origin geben. Wird wohl zur Mode.


----------



## rowoss (8. März 2012)

Ich muss echt was loswerden: BIOWARE F.U.!!!

Mit diesen Enden ist nicht nur die Mass Effect-Trilogie beendet sondern auch das Franchise. 
Obendrein macht sie die vorran gegangenden Teile absolut obsolet. 
Jetzt wo ich weis wie es endet hab ich keine Lust diese Spiele oder noch 
irgendetwas mit den Namen Mass Effect
nochmal anzufassen.

Für mich ist Mass Effect tot!! 

Shame on you Bio, du hast alles total versaut.!!

Das ist vergleichbar mit: 
"du bekommst zum Geburtstag ein Pony geschenkt. Und zu Weihnachten gibs nen fetten Braten und Mutti fragt hinterher wie dir dein Pony geschmeckt hat."


----------



## yami-sasuke (8. März 2012)

hab gestern den test von 4players gelesen dsa gibt nur 75% sind die gerechfertig??


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> hab gestern den test von 4players gelesen dsa gibt nur 75% sind die gerechfertig??




Wenn man vielen Foreneinträgen glauben kann mehr als die 95% von zb. Gametrailers.


----------



## Orthus (8. März 2012)

yami-sasuke schrieb:


> hab gestern den test von 4players gelesen dsa gibt nur 75% sind die gerechfertig??


 
Ich würd mich auf 4Players nicht verlassen. Sie haben doch schon immer schlechte Wertungen für Spiele hergegeben, die alle anderen für gut befunden haben. Also ich persönlich bin sehr selten mit denen einer Meinung.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2012)

naja, ist das nicht eh so die Masche von denen, dass die grade mit Kontroversen Noten, die aber auch nur deshalb so ausfallen, Aufmerksamkeit aka. klicks generieren?
Außerdem sind Noten ohne Testtext ungefähr so viel Wert wie eine Reichsmark 1923


----------



## FalloutEffect (8. März 2012)

ich bin sauer. Ich habe mich heut megamässig auf ME3 gefreut und was jetzt? Das Ding macht Probleme und meckert das es nicht 64-Bit-kompitabel ist. Wie bescheuert ist das bitte?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2012)

Naja sie haben auch ein anderes Bewertungssystem und nutzen die Zahlen von 1 bis 100 mehr aus. Sprich: Eine 75% ist da höher als bei PC Games oder Gamestar eine 75%. Deswegen kann man das schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (8. März 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Ich würd mich auf 4Players nicht verlassen. Sie haben doch schon immer schlechte Wertungen für Spiele hergegeben, die alle anderen für gut befunden haben. Also ich persönlich bin sehr selten mit denen einer Meinung.


 Nur das 75%  bei 4Players eben gerade für "Gut" gedacht ist. Sie schreiben es sogar explizit auf der Webseite hin: 75 - 84% = GUT. Also ist es doch wohl passend.


----------



## LostHero (8. März 2012)

Oh na toll. All die Vorfreude um sonst.
Konnte gerade mal 3 Missionen spielen ehe ein Plotstopper das spiel für mich unspielbar macht.
Sobald ich den DLC der CE (den Protheaner) spiele und einen bestimmten Dialog am ende der Mission starte, friert das Spiel ein.
Jedes mal. Kann somit die Mission nicht beenden / Eden Prime nicht verlassen.

Ich spring hier gerade dermaßen im Dreieck! Laut google bin ich nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem. WTF ist los mit Bioware, nicht mal der Gesichtsimport funktioniert. Auch wurden einige Entscheidungen genau falsch rum importiert (NPCs tot die bei mir aber ME1 und ME2 überlebt haben, Udina statt Anderson im Rat, etc etc).

Ich bin sowas von frustriert gerade. Und die ersten 2 Missionen fand ich jetzt auch nicht gerade toll im Vergleich zu ME2....

Weiß jemand ob dieser "community crash fix" der angeblich bei dem DLC problem helfen soll "legal" im sinne von Origin sperrt mir nich den Account/Key ist?
http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/344/index/9693284#9693284


EDIT:
via Origin scheint es seit kurzem ein ca 40mb großes Update zu geben, jedoch ohne patchnotes und der bug ist immer noch ingame bei mir. WAAAAAAAAAAH wuuuzaa


----------



## Felix Schuetz (8. März 2012)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> ich bin sauer. Ich habe mich heut megamässig auf ME3 gefreut und was jetzt? Das Ding macht Probleme und meckert das es nicht 64-Bit-kompitabel ist. Wie bescheuert ist das bitte?


 Hast du mal versucht, die Installation über Origin reparieren zu lassen?


----------



## rednose (9. März 2012)

jetzt habe ich doch mal wieder mein Password für PC Games ausgegraben um meinen Senf dazu geben zu können:

- zuerst stimme ich vollkommen mit allen Origin- und "Lizenzierungs"-Gegnern überein. Dies ist eine Gängelei der Spiele-Branche, die weiss, dass ein Großteil ihrer Kunden noch eher jung ist und damit auch eher unerfahren und sich deshalb an solchen Frechheiten nicht stört. Die ganze AGB Geschichte, ist wie schon weiter vorne im Thread beschrieben mehr als zweifelhaft.

- ich musste herzlich über all die bösen Kommentare vom 6.3. hier und auch bei metacritic herzlich lachen. Alle dieser Motzer waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl Koreaner oder haben Origin mit Hilfe von Proxy Trickserei ausgehebelt. Außerdem hatten sie bis dahin maximal 10 Stunden Zeit das Spiel zu testen. Da kann man sich natürlich schon einen großartigen Eindruck zum Spiel verschaffen.
Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, das auf die Handlung und Charakterentwicklung großen Wert legt, dann möchte ich schon soviel wie möglich mitnehmen und erkunde auch alle Ecken möglichst ausführlich, versuche wirklich alles gemacht zu haben.

Naja zumindest hat mich das Spiel für jetzt schon mehr als 30 Stunden gefesselt,(oh, wie geht denn das, bei dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart?) ich bin bei der Quarianer-Flotte angekommen, habe bis hierhin glaube ich mehr als 95% alles möglichen gemacht und wage deshalb jetzt folgendes vorläufiges Urteil:

*könnte leichte Spoiler enthalten*
- der Anfang ist mir recht bitter aufgestoßen: meinem unveränderten Char aus den Teilen 1 und 2 hat es das Aussehen total verhunzt, er sah komplett anders aus. Meine in Teil 2 veränderte weibliche Kommandantin sah zwar ähnlich, aber nicht mehr hübsch sondern nur noch furchtbar aus, besonders die jetzt noch vorhandenen Frisuren der Dame sind eine abolute Katastrophe. (auch kann man sich jetzt manga-lilafarbene Haare machen *juhu*) Allgemein ist die Ansicht im Charakter-Erstellbildschirm viel zu dunkel und das Resultat sieht dann im Spiel meist schlechter aus
- das Rennen wurde schon ausreichend thematisiert: schlimmer geht's nimmer, zum Glück nimmt man das zumindest im Gefecht kaum wahr.
- vieles an der Grafik was wohl als Verbesserung vorgesehen war, ist eher klassisch verschlimmbessert. z. B. die Haare oder Andersons Hände
- wieso ist aus Ashley jetzt plötzlich so ein BlaseHase geworden? Sieht ihrer Teil 1 Version ja kaum noch ählich...
- wieso sind die Tag 1 DLC Charaktere immer so unausstehbar? Zaeed und jetzt Javik(tolle Skills, aber sobald er seine Meinung äußert kriege ich Agressionen)
- manchmal sind mir die Entscheidungen nicht ausreichend genug bzw zu "entweder oder"(z.B. die Krogan-Geschichte), das ist aber auch schwer zu integrieren
- Shepard ist mir jetzt schon deutlich zu oft irgendwo abgestürzt bzw runtergefallen. Mir fallen auf Anhieb 4 Mal ein. Und auch schon zu häufig ins rettende Raumschiff gesprungen. Der Michael Bay Effekt ist klar am Werk, wenn etwas tolles und aufregendes überbenutzt wird.
- Ich hoffe der Cerberus Kram wird noch ordentlich aufgelöst, aber bisher sticht das mir als einziges übertrieben Unlogisches ins Auge.

+/- die Gesamtstory mit dem "Deus Ex Machina" Element haut mich nicht vom Hocker, sie stört mich aber auch nicht. Sie bildet zumindest einen halbwegs plausiblen Hintergrund für die Reise durch die Galaxis. Ich glaube es blieb nicht mehr viel anderes über, nachdem die Reaper als so überlegen hochstilisiert wurden in Teil 1 (weshalb ich auch nicht glaube, dass ME von Anfang an als Trilogie ausgelegt war. Genauso wenig, wie Matrix)
+/- Kampfsystem ist ok. ab und zu etwas hakelig, aber man kommt gut klar
+/- Die Grafik ist nicht mehr die Neueste, aber das stört mich nicht, solange sie nicht gruselig schlecht ist und die Atmospäre des Spiels gut transportiert
+/- Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist besser als in Teil 2. Auf Normal ist es hier doch schon herausfordernder(als in Teil 2). Trotzdem war es bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen so leicht(mit übernommenem Char), dass ich vermutlich eine Stufe höher spielen könnte. Es war allerdings nie unfair.

+ die vielen kleineren Stories und Einzelgeschichten gefallen mir sehr gut, sie führen viele der angefangenen Handlungsstränge zu einem würdigen Ende(bisher)
+ in den vorigen Teilen kennengelernte Charaktere werden schön mit eingebunden und es wirkt nur in den seltensten Fällen reingezwungen
+ die Dialoge mit der Crew bzw an Bord des Schiffes gefallen mir auch sehr gut (zumindest auf Englisch) sie geben mir häufig was zu schmunzeln
+ ich finde die Begleiter großartig und sie sind unterschiedlich genug was ihre Skills angeht. Nur Mordin fehlt(er spielt aber trotzdem ne tolle Rolle) Logisch, dass manche besser und manche schlechter sind, je nach Vorliebe(James von Freddie Prince, Jr gesprochen, ich könnt mich totlachen. Er macht seine Sache aber ziemlich gut, er muss dabei ja auch nicht schaupielern ^^)
+ Der Grafikstil gefällt mir. Obwohl fast überall dieselben Bauteile verwendet wurden, fällt einem dies nicht sonderlich auf und jedes Level hat seine eigene Note
+ trotz Schlauchleveln ist jedes Level eigen. Kein Vergleich zur absolut frechen wiederverwertung in DA2
+ tolle Atmosphäre
+ viele Feinheiten, die mich an Teil 2 störten wurden verbessert, z.B.
     - endlich mal variablere und variantenreichere Gegner
     - das Skillsystem finde ich das beste der Reihe
     - nervige Minispiele fast komplett abgeschafft(hacken und bypass waren zwar ganz nett, aber spätestens nach dem 20. mal einfach nur noch ätzend)
     - das nervige Resourcensammeln (was meiner Meinung nach noch viel schlimmer war als Mako in Teil 1) wurde extrem entschlackt und gleichzeitig viel motivierender verpackt. Da freu ich mich doch ganz anders, wenn ich ein Kriegsschiff finde, als ein bißchen Platin oder Iridium
     - wieder mehr Waffen und besonders auch Upgrades. Leider kann man die Begleiter wieder nicht mit Rüstungen ausrüsten.


Fazit: Bisher hat mich das Spiel in seinen Bann gezogen und die Negativpunkte stören mich nicht sonderlich. Dafür wurden viele kleine Verbesserungen gemacht(bzw Verschlimmbesserungen aus Teil 2 rückgängig). Ich mag es an meiner Skillung rumzutüfteln, ich habe viel Spaß bei den abwechslungsreichen Missionen und liebe all die Charaktere. Ich würde dem Spiel bisher zwischen 85 und 90 Punkte geben. (Als ungefähre Referenzen: Skyrim ~96, Deus Ex 3 ~88, ME1 ~90, ME2 ~85, DA ~92, DA2 ~65)

edit:
ach noch ganz vergessen:
-den Multiplayer ignoriere ich einfach und werde ihn auch wohl keine Minute spielen. Es würde mich aber deutlich ankotzen, wenn ich ihn für das beste Ende bräuchte und ich würde das Spiel dafür deutlich abwerten


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. März 2012)

rednose schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich doch mal wieder mein Password für PC Games ausgegraben um meinen Senf dazu geben zu können:
> 
> 
> - ich musste herzlich über all die bösen Kommentare vom 6.3. hier und auch bei metacritic herzlich lachen. Alle dieser Motzer waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl Koreaner oder haben Origin mit Hilfe von Proxy Trickserei ausgehebelt. Außerdem hatten sie bis dahin maximal 10 Stunden Zeit das Spiel zu testen. Da kann man sich natürlich schon einen großartigen Eindruck zum Spiel verschaffen.
> ...


 

Ich sag nur Abwarten  Ich hab auf normal jetzt echt "nur" 32 Stunden gebraucht, hab aber keinen der vorhergehenden DLCs, deswegen kann sein, dass es sich da noch erweitert. In den meisten Punkten stimm ich dir zu. Aber wie gesagt, warte mal ab  Les bloß nicht zuviel Posts zu dem Thema, sonst wirst du unweigerlich gespoilert. Viel Errfolg beim Retten der Galaxie^^


----------



## Orthus (9. März 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Nur das 75%  bei 4Players eben gerade für "Gut" gedacht ist. Sie schreiben es sogar explizit auf der Webseite hin: 75 - 84% = GUT. Also ist es doch wohl passend.


 
Ja 75% ist gerade noch gut, knapp vor befriedigend und der Meinung bin ich nun, wie immer wenn es um 4Players geht, einfach nicht.
Wenn ich mir überlege ein Spiel zu kaufen, schau ich eigentlich nur auf PCGames, Gamestar und öfters noch IGN nach.


----------



## ukartet (9. März 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Ja 75% ist gerade noch gut, knapp vor befriedigend und der Meinung bin ich nun, wie immer wenn es um 4Players geht, einfach nicht.
> Wenn ich mir überlege ein Spiel zu kaufen, schau ich eigentlich nur auf PCGames, Gamestar und öfters noch IGN nach.


 
Also bei DA2 war die gekaufte Wertung schon eine Witz, bei ME3 wertet allein das Ende, das kastrierte Entscheidungssystem und die Stock-Animationen(komischerweise nur im SP, im MP sehen die Animationen flüssiger aus?!) das Spiel schon immens ab. 

75% sind meiner Meinung das höchste was man vergeben kann. (ich würde weniger geben)


----------



## Jalpar (9. März 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Origin: Man kann ME 3 tatsächlich auch offline spielen. Ohne Origin geht allerdings gar nichts.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (9. März 2012)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zu Origin: Man kann ME 3 tatsächlich auch offline spielen. Ohne Origin geht allerdings gar nichts.


 Steht doch im Test?


----------



## Daos31385 (9. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich find es bezeichnend, dass die PC-Games ein Spiel "bewirbt", welches in Deutschland, rein rechtlich betrachtet, äußerst fragwürdige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen verwendet ... Ich habe nichts zu verbergen aber möchte auch nicht, mit zweifelhafter Begründung, ausspioniert werden. Spiel hin oder her ... ich verwende keine Software, die grundsätzlich das Potenzial besitzt, mich zum gläsernen Menschen zu machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ING (9. März 2012)

hab heute die ersten 1-2 stunden gespielt, fands nicht so prickelnd. ist wie ein film mit cod gameplay sequenzen, nur die großen level haben mir wirklich gefallen.


----------



## Enisra (9. März 2012)

Daos31385 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Ich find es bezeichnend, dass die PC-Games ein Spiel "bewirbt", welches in Deutschland, rein rechtlich betrachtet, äußerst fragwürdige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen verwendet ... Ich habe nichts zu verbergen aber möchte auch nicht, mit zweifelhafter Begründung, ausspioniert werden. Spiel hin oder her ... ich verwende keine Software, die grundsätzlich das Potenzial besitzt, mich zum gläsernen Menschen zu machen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 
hm, d.h. du hast ein Linux-OS und dein Firefox auch gut abgesichert?
btw. du weißt schon das Origin nachweißlich tatsächlich nichts gemacht hat, jedenfalls wenn man nicht irgendwelche Leuten sondern Profis der c't glauben schenkt und sich technisch nie sonderlich von Steam unterschieden hat?


----------



## LostHero (10. März 2012)

So habs nun einmal durch, auf extrem als infiltrator.

Und ohne zu spoilern kann ich dazu nur sagen:

* von den unten folgenden mängeln abgesehen eindeutig das beste ME bis dato für mich.
* sehr viele emotionale und/oder heroische dialoge, besonders ab mitte bis ende des spiels, gefiel mir sehr gut!

* schon lange kein spiel mehr gespielt dass ein so mieserables und unlogisches/unglaubwürdiges ende hatte -.-, bin noch immer richtig enttäuscht/entsetzt .
* auffällig viele bugs, darunter sehr viele "nervtötende" wie aus der map fallen oder stecken bleiben oder deckungsbugs, etc, aber auch ein plotstopper bug (repeatable gamecrash in einem dialog, den man derzeit nur mit nem inoffiziellen communityfix umgehen kann).


----------



## DrProof (10. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum? Ist Action gleich schlecht? Nö, ist es nicht. Solang dadurch nicht alles andere untergeht. Und das glaube ich weniger. Laut Test macht ME3 das richtig, was versprochen wurde. Ein paar Macken sind wieder vorhanden, aber die sind wohl kaum wirklich störend.


 
Na ja.. nachdem der Abspann vor einigen Stunden über den Monitor flimmerte bin ich immernoch unglaublich unbefriedigt. das war bei weitem kein gutes episches Ende für ME3... warum nur so niedrigauflösende Videos? Warum sind meine Entscheidung letzendlich total für den Arsch und unwichtig? Warum sind die Pseudoenden kaum unterschiedlich und warum gibt es soviele Logikfehler und Bugs in dem SPIEL!!!! Ich bin echt traurig, dass hatte ME nicht verdient... Der 4Players Test ist schon nah an der Realität.. er spiegelt vor allem die Fehler des Spiels sehr gut wieder.


----------



## Baerschke (10. März 2012)

Es macht wieder mal wirklich Freude. Nach dem Reinfall  Dragon Age 2, endlich wieder ein BioWare Singleplayer Titel der die erwartungen von mir voll und ganz erfüllt. Schade nur, dass die kleinen Spiele zwischendurch nicht mehr dabei sind, sowas gehört für mich zu einem Rollenspiel dazu. Schön für nicht-Rollenspieler: Wer mehr Wert auf Action, als auf Story legt, kann letztere per Optionen "verkürzen".


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. März 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> und öfters noch IGN nach.


 
Darf ich dir nen Tipp geben? Meide IGN. Ich würde fast schon behaupten, dass jeder Redakteur entweder bei EA, Rockstar, Take Two oder Ubisoft angestellt ist. Bisher habe ich noch _NIE_ etwas kritisches bei einem Test eines größeren Spiels herausgelesen. Die Reviews lesen sich eher wie Anzeigen als wie Reviews.


----------



## Jandon (11. März 2012)

Leider wird meinen Kommentar kaum ein Tester lesen, aber trotzdem muss ich mir mal Luft machen: Ich ärgere mich bereits seit längerem maßlos über diesen STÄNDIGEN Ruf nach open World RPGs bzw Action-Adventures in fast jeder Gaming Zeitschrift. Oblivion, Skyrim werden als Maßstab genommen, und (verständlicher Weise) verkaufszahlen-orientierte Entwickler "veropenworlden" in Zukunft ihre Spiele (siehe Dragon Age 3 Interviews Bioware), und machen sie für viele dadurch unspielbar. Schlauchartige Levels oder Open World Levels dürfen kein Maßstab für die Qualität eines Spiels sein, da sie eine ABSOLUTE Frage des Geschmacks sind. 
Ich will mich in der Story verlieren und nicht in der Suche nach irgendwelchen versteckten Höhlen. 

Fallout, Oblivion, Skyrim - ich hab sie alle auf meiner Platte gehabt, es sind definitiv herausragende Spiele, aber nicht jedermanns Sache. und wenn Games wie DA2 und ME abzüge bekommen für Schlauchlevels, dann müssen derartige auch Abzüge für OW-Levels bekommen. Wertfrei wie man sieht, sind also Bewertungs -/+ in diesem Punkt. 

Mir graut jetzt schon vor DA3, wenn ich lese "dass wir ev. uns an Skyrim orientieren, die Open World frage betreffend" (frei übersetzt). 

Besten Gruß  
PS: MMORPGs sind mEn die einzigen Spiele die auf OW bewertet werden sollten.


----------



## rookyrook (11. März 2012)

das ständige Siezen im Spiel nervt. Gerade bei den Romanzen ist dies völlig unangebracht. Aber sonst ein super inziniertes Spiel.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (11. März 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Na ja.. nachdem der Abspann vor einigen Stunden über den Monitor flimmerte bin ich immernoch unglaublich unbefriedigt. das war bei weitem kein gutes episches Ende für ME3...


 

Meine Rede. Es war einfach---määäh. Das wohl größte Trollface der Spielegeschichte. Und kann mir mal einer den BS mit dem Stargazer am Ende erklären`? Und dann dieser Bildschirm: "So wurde Shepard zur Legende. Baue die Legende aus, indem du nocheinmal spielst oder DLC spielst." 1. Es gibt keinen einzigen guten Grund das Spiel nochmals durchzuspielen, denn tatsächlich hat alles was ich bisher beim 2ten mal anders gemacht habe letztlich die gleiche Konsequenz. Es ist offenbar irrelevant, ob ich "böse" oder "gut" antworte, denn es macht nahezu nie eine gravierenden Unterschied. Ich weiß echt nicht was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Mass Effect 3 ist für mich ganz klar der schwächste Teil der Reihe. Im zweiten Teil hatte ich wirklich das Gefühl, dass die Entscheidungen, die ich treffe etwas bewegen. Hier gar nicht. Ich ärger mich echt dafür Geld ausgegeben zu haben. Mein Fazit: Bis zur letzten Mission ein durchweg spannend erzählter Interaktiver Film. der von mir eine Spielspaßwertung von ca 80%- 85% bekommt. Das uninspirierte Ende samt der dazugehörigen richtig bescheurten Mission gibt Abzüge um die 20% Schade drum.


----------



## FalloutEffect (12. März 2012)

Selbst wenn BW das Ende neuprogrammiert, so wird dieses immer als alternative, aber nicht als kanonisches Ende gesehen werden. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jetzt jeder Mass Effect-Fan die DLCs solange boykottieren, bis es kein vernünftig erzähltes Ende gibt, dass sich an dem Ruf und den Entscheidungen des Spielers orientiert, wie auch die Einzelschicksale der Squad Members und Shepard, sowie der Völker behandelt. So in etwa wie bei DAO.


----------



## VileThings (12. März 2012)

Taschentücher fürs Ende bereithalten? Eher einen Sandsack zum abreagieren. Die 90% Wertung ist definitiv verdient, keine Frage - selten hat mich ein Spiel so oft zwischen Heiterkeit und Traurigkeit schwanken lassen - aber wie kann man ein derart gutes Spiel machen und dann in den letzten fünf Minuten alles wieder kaputt machen?

Das Ende ist völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen und wirft mehr Fragen auf als es beantwortet. Ich fühle mich wie nach dem Finale von Battlestar: Galactica.

Es wirkt fast als hätten die Entwickler auf der Zielgeraden keine Lust mehr gehabt oder wurden angewiesen das "richtige" Ende für ein zahlungspflichtiges DLC zurückzuhalten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2012)

Jandon schrieb:


> Leider wird meinen Kommentar kaum ein Tester lesen, aber trotzdem muss ich mir mal Luft machen: Ich ärgere mich bereits seit längerem maßlos über diesen STÄNDIGEN Ruf nach open World RPGs bzw Action-Adventures in fast jeder Gaming Zeitschrift. Oblivion, Skyrim werden als Maßstab genommen, und (verständlicher Weise) verkaufszahlen-orientierte Entwickler "veropenworlden" in Zukunft ihre Spiele (siehe Dragon Age 3 Interviews Bioware), und machen sie für viele dadurch unspielbar. Schlauchartige Levels oder Open World Levels dürfen kein Maßstab für die Qualität eines Spiels sein, da sie eine ABSOLUTE Frage des Geschmacks sind.
> Ich will mich in der Story verlieren und nicht in der Suche nach irgendwelchen versteckten Höhlen.
> 
> Fallout, Oblivion, Skyrim - ich hab sie alle auf meiner Platte gehabt, es sind definitiv herausragende Spiele, aber nicht jedermanns Sache. und wenn Games wie DA2 und ME abzüge bekommen für Schlauchlevels, dann müssen derartige auch Abzüge für OW-Levels bekommen. Wertfrei wie man sieht, sind also Bewertungs -/+ in diesem Punkt.
> ...


 
Dem muss ich zustimmen. Aber eine Kleinigkeit gäbe es da hinzu zufügen: "Schlauchlevel" sind unbeliebt, weil sie eben kaum Spielraum lassen. Wenn ich an beispielsweise den ersten Level in DA2 denke, der wirklich beinahe wie ein Schlauch daher lief, dann graut es mir fast. Es muss kein Open World sein und ganz ehrlich...bis auf Skyrim und die beiden ersten Gothics fand ich kaum ein Open World Spiel interessant. Weil im RPG lieber der Story folge und ausgefeilte Charaktere habe, als immens viel Freiraum. Aber!!!: Ein wenig mehr Spielraum habe ich immer gern. Daher hat mir auch The Witcher und The Witcher 2 gut gefallen. Beide Spiele hatten ein wunderbares Verhältnis zwischen Freiheit und dem Fokus auf Story. 

Ob nun Open World oder nicht, ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Aber es ist ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn der Entwickler dem Spieler einen gewissen Spielraum innerhalb der Gebiete gibt und zeitgleich eine gute Story präsentieren kann. Skyrim kann es nicht. Viel Freiraum, dafür spannungsarme Story. DA kann es auch nicht. Schlauchlevel, aber eine mitreißende Story. Und nach reichlicher Überlegung sind mir beide Spiele (trotz anfänglicher Schwärmerei) daher auch keine 90% Wertung wert, so toll sie auch sein mögen. 

Und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht wieder mit "Ja, in Skyrim ist die Hauptgeschichte eh nicht wichtig." Das Argument zieht aus folgenden Gründen nicht: Ein RPG muss eine spannende Geschichte bieten. Das ist ein zentraler Aspekt eines RPGs und deswegen müssen sich auch in dem Zusammenhang ALLE RPGs, egal welcher Art, damit messen. Das war zu Pen&Paper-zeiten so und hat sich bis heute mMn nicht geändert. Und wäre die Hauptstory in Skyrim weniger wichtig, hätte Bethesda sie auch gleich raus lassen können oder als kostenpflichtigen DLC nachträglich anbieten können.


----------



## TimeShift (12. März 2012)

irgendwie bin ich, wie ich die Kritiken auf Amazon, bei Metacritic und auch hier gelesen habe, fast schon froh, das Geld für die N7-Deluxe-Edition auf Amazon gespart zu haben (wobei ich schon baff war - innerhalb von wenigen Tagen von 75 Euro runter auf 65. DAS ist schonmal ne Ansage...).

Ich bin ein Fan und habe Videos, Previews und Tests wirklich reihenweise verschlungen. Die ganzen "wow, grandios, besser gehts nicht, Spiel des Jahres! (interessant, so eine Aussage Anfang März zu treffen. Da müssen sich die anderen Entwickler ja gar nicht mehr anstrengen, den Pokal bekommen sie ja eh nimmer, richtig? Ähh...), grandios etc. pp." haben mich schon stutzig gemacht. Und auch, wie die Wertung bei Amazon mittlerweile Tag für Tag immer weiter abstürzt....

Gut, Origin ist bei vielen ein Kritikpunkt. Für mich nicht - meine Spiele verkauf ich nicht weiter, die Verpackungen sammle ich. Juwele wie die Box von Sam&Max - Hit the Road, das erste Mafia (die Collector's Edition - Nr. 3766/5000) und natürlich StarCraft in Geschmacksrichtung 1 und 2 finden sich hier bei mir. So lang ich nicht ständig mit Discs jonglieren muss, ists mir recht. Und wenn ich manuell nicht mit Patches hantieren muss, find ichs auch sogar angenehm.

Was ich als absolutes No-Go finde sind dagegen die hier ja auch schon zahlreich angedeuteten Bugs, Fehler, Hänger, Abstürze und vor allem ein Ende, das der (grandiosen) Serie nicht gerecht wird. Hier hoffe ich, dass später mit DLCs noch etwas nach kommt....

Ich werde also warten, bis nicht nur der Preis, sondern auch die Bugdichte abgenommen haben und DANN denke ich bei 20-30 Euro zuschlagen. Dann allerdings INKLUSIVE der DLCs (oder zumindest der Wichtigsten). Bis dahin sag ich ganz klar: Leck mich EA, wenn die Leistung stimmt, dann kauf ichs auch. Da könnt ihr noch so viele Testmagazine und Redakteure bestechen - am Ende zählt, was hinten raus kommt.


----------



## mab72 (14. März 2012)

Mass Effect 3?
Was hat denn dieser scheiss bitte schön mit den ersten beiden teilen(die ich beide geil fand) zu tun?
Und wo ist denn diese auswahl von wegen action rollenspiel und story, pcgames?
Gibt es in meinem spiel anscheinend nicht es sei denn es kommt erst nach den ersten 3 bis 5 stunden.
Allen die die ersten beiden teile aber noch nicht den dritten haben kann ich nur raten KAUFT IHN NICHT!!!
Der 2te teil ist in allen, in ALLEN belangen besser, der dritte teil hat überhaupt keinen bezug zu den vorgängern, man wird einfach in eine geschichte geschmissen die eine riesen lücke aufweisst zwischen dem ende des zweiten teil´s und dem anfang des dritten. Eine lücke die nie erklärt wird, warum ist man auf der erde in gewahrsam(und das als specter des rates) und warum ist das cerberus schiff normandy plötzlich ein allianz schiff? Warum sehen mal wieder alle anders aus (hab weder liara noch anderson und schon gar nicht williams erkannnt(haben auch mal wieder alle andere stimmen)).
Ständig hin und her zu hechten geht einen auch irgendwann auf den sack.
Oder auf befehl des rechners hier oder da hin zu laufen...oder zu hechten...man man man.
Handbuch auf dvd? Wäre super wenn man die dvd nicht im laufwerk haben müsste und man laseraugen hätte.
Wenn dieses spiel "der angriff der riesen-tintenfischraumschiffe" heissen würde und nicht mass effect 3, wäre das immer noch nicht das gelbe vom ei...aber es hätte zumindest nicht die grandiosen ersten beiden teile in den schmutz gezogen.

Ich gehe jede wette ein das keiner der an den ersten beiden teilen beteiligt war am dritten teil mit gearbeitet hat. Da hat ea wohl das komplette programmierer team ausgewechselt...WARUM; WARUM!!!


----------



## Orthus (15. März 2012)

mab72 schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3?
> Was hat denn dieser scheiss bitte schön mit den ersten beiden teilen(die ich beide geil fand) zu tun?
> Und wo ist denn diese auswahl von wegen action rollenspiel und story, pcgames?
> Gibt es in meinem spiel anscheinend nicht es sei denn es kommt erst nach den ersten 3 bis 5 stunden.
> ...


 
Nur mal so präventiv für alle anderen: Don't fead the troll! Kein Mensch kann so dumm sein.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (15. März 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Darf ich dir nen Tipp geben? Meide IGN. Ich würde fast schon behaupten, dass jeder Redakteur entweder bei EA, Rockstar, Take Two oder Ubisoft angestellt ist. Bisher habe ich noch _NIE_ etwas kritisches bei einem Test eines größeren Spiels herausgelesen. Die Reviews lesen sich eher wie Anzeigen als wie Reviews.


 
Master Blackadder, how dare you. How dare you insinuate that IGN doesn't have the publis... players best interest at heart? The more money the publishers get the more "best games ever" they can make.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. März 2012)

Mab72 scheint nur noch nicht die Option gefunden zu haben, wo man sich für den Modus entscheiden kann. Anscheinend wird automatisch der Rollenspielmodus gewählt, wenn der Spieler Shepard importiert hat. 

Ansonsten liegt Mab72 doch gar nicht so falsch: Die Lücke zwischen ME 2 und ME 3 ist groß. Ganz anders als zwischen ME 1 und ME 2, dort hat das Intro gleich erklärt, wie die Geschichte in Teil 1 bis Teil 2 lief. Dass Ashley Williams anders aussieht, ist auch schon Thema gewesen. ME 3 ist wirklich in einiger Hinsicht anders. Ob aber auch schlechter als Teil 2 (der ja auch schon anders als Teil 1 war, aber v.a. was die Spielmechanik und Designentscheidungen angeht), ist fraglich. Jedenfalls ist die Lücke kein guter Punkt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. März 2012)

Zum Thema Schlauchlevel: Zu klären wäre ja zunächst, was Schlauchlevel überhaupt sind. Das bedeutet, es handelt sich um abgeschlossene Spielabschnitte, die keine Alternativwege zulassen und bei denen schon ein Zurückgehen oft nicht möglich ist. Und diese gibt es zumal bei ME und insbesondere DA 2 zuhauf. Auch ein storygetriebenes Party - Rollenspiel kann das besser hinbringen. Leider gelingt das in den seltensten Fällen. Natürlich ist das schwächer als eine offene Welt, in der es keinerlei Bewegungseinschränkungen gibt. Aber nur, wenn diese auch mit Leben/Ereignissen/Quests gefüllt ist. Und natürlich geht das besser. Deswegen kann und muss das ein Bewertungsmaßstab sein.
Andererseits können moderne CRPG mit offener Welt oft nicht mit einer stringenten, guten Story aufwarten (aber seien wir mal ehrlich: konnte ME 2 das ? als Mittelteil der Serie auch nicht). Und das geht auch besser (s. Fallout 3, Gothic 1). So hat auch die offene Welt ihre Schwächen.
Frage des Geschmacks ist, ob es eine offene Welt oder eine Levelwelt gibt. Ebenso ist Frage des Geschmacks, ob es Party gibt oder nicht. Deswegen sind diese Fragen nicht Bewertungsmaßstab. Aber es gibt Levels, und es gibt Schlauchlevels(TW 1 und 2 sind gute Beispiele für gelungene Levelgestaltung).


----------



## Kashrlyyk (15. März 2012)

Ein paar Einsichten ins "Final Hour of Mass Effect": Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Sieht so aus als wären die Enden absichtlich so vage gehalten.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (18. März 2012)

Sehr interessantes Thema zur Reaktion Biowares/EAs auf die Ablehnung der Enden durch die Fans: http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/355/index/10084349/1


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (25. Dezember 2012)

Enttäuschung des Jahres 2012. Nichts kann Mass Effect 3 toppen. Nichts. Nicht nach all den Versprechen, die Bioware (insb. Casey Hudson) uns gemacht haben.


----------



## SethWinterstein (25. Dezember 2012)

Peinlich dass sowas noch mal hochkommt. Mass Effect 3 ist definitiv DIE Enttäuschung des Jahrs 2012. Großes Versprechungen über viele Jahre, die nach dem man schon im zweiten Teil eigentlich keine Auswirkungen zeigte auf den dritten verschob, nur um dann eine Deus Ex Kopie anzubieten. Technisch war die Reihe von Anfang an veraltet, inhaltlich schaffte man mit der Vollsynchro, den cineastischen Dialogen und wohl auch der ersten lesbischen Sexszene einen Meilenstein, nur um dann wieder zig Schritte zurückzugehen. Sei es weil man sich bis zum dritten Teil Zeit ließ um zu bemerken, dass man auch eine Frau spielen kann, die Beziehungen nicht konsequent fortführte (Sex war eher das Ende als der Anfang), sich in Sachen Darstellung von Sexualität nach dem ersten Teil nichts traute (wo man kurz vor den Nippeln schnell einen Schnitt anlegte) oder Homosexuelle Beziehungen recht konsequent ignorierte, hier sei Tali und FemShep genannt oder MaleShep. Bei ersterer hat man außerdem es sogar so vernachlässigt, dass ein Teil Talis Gesicht nicht sehen konnte, was aber nicht so schlimm war, weil man auf den Charakter regelrecht geschissen hat in dem man sich überhaupt keine Mühe beim Design gab. In Sachen Gameplay hat man konsequent Entwicklung vermieden. Etwas war schlecht? Na gut, dann wirft man es raus. Verbessern? Nä das wäre ja Arbeit! Dementsprechen hat man das Inventar entfernt und auch die Planetenerkundung gestrichen. Und was ist mit dem Kampf? Mass Effect war von Anfang an ein Shooter aber erst im dritten Teil hat er es mal annähernd geschafft einer zusein und immer noch war da einiges an Luft. Man kann sich da nicht damit herausreden, dass es sich um ein Rollenspiel handelt, wer Shooteraspekte einbaut, sollte es auch richtig machen und zwar von Anfang an. Und es gibt noch viel mehr. Die Anatomie zum Beispiel. Die Charaktere haben alle oder fast alle die gleiche Anatomie, sah man dann auch gut an Dragon Age 2 wo alte Leute noch so knackig wie 20 wirken (alle natürlich mit ordentlich Holz vor de Hütten). Animationen? Ebenso. Story? War eigentlich gut aber zumindest der zweite Teil hatte kein richtiges Netz aus Nebenhandlungen, ein reiner, dicker roter Faden. Etwas arm, wenn man bedenkt welchen Status Bioware (m.M.n. zu Unrecht) genießt.  Grundsätzlich ist die Reihe hier okay aber im dritten Teil hat man doch bitter enttäuscht mit dem eigentlich überhaupt nicht existierenden Auswirkungen und dem brutal schlechten Ende. Die Indoktrinationstheorie war perfekt, was fehlte war das daran anschließende wahre Ende, der wohl aus einem aller letzten großen Kampf bestanden hätte. Hätte man beides geliefert, wäre es wohl einer der genialsten Zwists überhaupt gewesen aber man hat es absolut vergeigt und die Spieler noch beleidigt, in dem man ihnen weiß machte diesen Mist nicht verstanden zu haben.

Die Fachpresse hat ein riesiges Problem, sie ist extrem unkritisch. Viel zu oft redet man sich mit "Subjektivität", damit dass es ja jeder anders sieht aber das ist keine gute herangehensweise, weil man dadurch sich selbst betrügt und wissend oder unabsichtlich Fehler oder zumindest Dinge die unangenehm sein können ignoriert.


----------



## weisauchnicht (26. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt,so Episch versaut und vermiest wie das Ende war,das kann die nächsten jahre unmöglich ein anderes spiel toppen.


----------



## chodo (26. Dezember 2012)

Leute, schreibt doch nicht so einen BS. ME3 ist ein tolles Spiel, dessen Ende besser hätte sein können. Manche glauben anscheinend immer noch, ME3 zu kritisieren, verleihe ihnen Gamer-Streetcred.


----------



## cvzone (7. Januar 2013)

*ME3*

Manche Kritik ist einfach dermaßen lächerlich. Ich habe ME3 Extended Cut erst vor kurzem wieder komplett gespielt und es kommt kaum ein anderes Spiel ansatzweise an die Komplexität und mögliche Variation der Handlungen ran und es ist von vorne bis hinten Stimmig.

Was hier kritisiert wird ist ja wohl Meckern auf allerhöchstem Niveau, 99% der anderen Spiele bietet nichtmal diese Möglichkeiten in solchem Umfang.
Sicherlich war das non-Extended Cut Ende sehr schlecht und es fehlt einfach noch immer etwas. Aber das Problem mit dem Ende an ME3 ist schlicht, das es existiert, so eine Geschichte darf niemals enden, wenn man ein echter Fan ist, egal wie gut oder schlecht.

DLC Politik stört mich, Bereitschaftwertung über Mulitplayer geht mal gar nicht. Aber ansonsten ein Top Spiel.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Januar 2013)

cvzone schrieb:


> Manche Kritik ist einfach dermaßen lächerlich. Ich habe ME3 Extended Cut erst vor kurzem wieder komplett gespielt und es kommt kaum ein anderes Spiel ansatzweise an die Komplexität und mögliche Variation der Handlungen ran und es ist von vorne bis hinten Stimmig.
> 
> Was hier kritisiert wird ist ja wohl Meckern auf allerhöchstem Niveau, 99% der anderen Spiele bietet nichtmal diese Möglichkeiten in solchem Umfang.
> Sicherlich war das non-Extended Cut Ende sehr schlecht und es fehlt einfach noch immer etwas. Aber das Problem mit dem Ende an ME3 ist schlicht, das es existiert, so eine Geschichte darf niemals enden, wenn man ein echter Fan ist, egal wie gut oder schlecht.
> ...


 

Welche Handlungsfreiheit meinst du? Hab ich was verpasst? Also zumindest am Ende gibt es faktisch keine und es hat nichts mit den vorangegangenen Dingen zu tun. Auch im Extended Cut nicht. 

Als Beispiele für Variationsbreite: Baldur's Gate 2 und selbst die Neverwinter Reihe haben mehr "Variation" in den Enden (wenn du ein paar kurze Bilder mit bedeutungschwangeren Texten als Variation bezeichnest.) Das einzige gute Ende fand ich, wenn man im Extended Cut die Drecksgöre erschossen hat ^^ Das hatte sogar was künstlerisches. Ansonsten war es einfach Ende A, B oder C. Fertig. Ach ja: 
 "[_Mass Effect 3's _  ending] is not even in any way like the traditional game endings, where  you can say how many endings there are or whether you got ending A, B,  or C." - Casey Hudson.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. Januar 2013)

cvzone schrieb:


> Manche Kritik ist einfach dermaßen lächerlich. Ich habe ME3 Extended Cut erst vor kurzem wieder komplett gespielt und es kommt kaum ein anderes Spiel ansatzweise an die Komplexität und mögliche Variation der Handlungen ran und es ist von vorne bis hinten Stimmig.
> 
> Was hier kritisiert wird ist ja wohl Meckern auf allerhöchstem Niveau, 99% der anderen Spiele bietet nichtmal diese Möglichkeiten in solchem Umfang.
> Sicherlich war das non-Extended Cut Ende sehr schlecht und es fehlt einfach noch immer etwas. Aber das Problem mit dem Ende an ME3 ist schlicht, das es existiert, so eine Geschichte darf niemals enden, wenn man ein echter Fan ist, egal wie gut oder schlecht.
> ...



Du hast die Rachnikönigin in Teil 1 sterben lassen
-> Kein Problem, ganz plötzlich gibt es eine zweite!

Du hast den Rat sterben lassen in Teil 1
-> Kein Problem, der Rat der Allianz ist das gleiche, nur eine andere Hautfarbe

Du hast Kaidan sterben lassen in Teil 1
-> Kein Problem, es gibt eh keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Handlungsverlauf der beiden

Du hast die Genophage geheilt
-> Ja und? Am Ende ist doch eh alles kaputt!

Du hast die Genophagenheilung verhindert
-> Ja und? Am Ende ist doch eh alles kaputt!

Geth und Quarianer haben endlich Frieden geschlossen
-> Ja und? Die Geth sterben am Ende doch eh!

Mordin ist abgekackt, bevor er seine Rolle in der Genophagen-Heilung erfüllen konnte
-> Kein Problem! Wir fügen einfach einen anderen Salarianer ein, der eine exakte Kopie Mordins ist, nur etwas anders aussieht. Er sagt sogar das fast das gleiche!


Und das sind nur einige Beispiele.
Wenn ich ein Spiel haben möchte mit komplexen Handlungsvariationen, dann spiele ich Alpha Protocol oder sowas. Bei Mass Effect behaupten, es gäbe Variationen in der Handlung, wäre ungefähr so, als würde man behaupten, die polnische Flagge würde einen Regenbogen darstellen.


----------



## cvzone (8. Januar 2013)

> Und das sind nur einige Beispiele.
> Wenn ich ein Spiel haben möchte mit komplexen Handlungsvariationen, dann spiele ich Alpha Protocol oder sowas. Bei Mass Effect behaupten, es gäbe Variationen in der Handlung, wäre ungefähr so, als würde man behaupten, die polnische Flagge würde einen Regenbogen darstellen.



Und es sind gute Beispiele, danke dafür. Mass Effect hat in seinem Verlauf leider wirklich Macken, aber ist bleibt eines der besten Spiele die es gibt (in seiner Gesamtheit). Manche Kritik ist nicht unberechtigt, aber wie hier teilweise über das Spiel hergezogen wird ist absurd, wenn man es mal mit den meißten anderen Spielen vergleicht. 

So viele positive Gegenbeispiele gibt es da nicht auf dem Markt, Bioware kann sich nur mit Bioware messen. Obsidian hat sich mit Alpha Protocoll auch ein großes Stück vom Bioware-Fundus abgeschaut, technisch wie vom know-how. Meckern, von mir aus, aber es gibt kaum andere die es in der Gesamtheit jemals besser gemacht hätten, als das man nun Bioware so über den Fuß fahren müsste. Es dürfte doch wohl eindeutig auf der Hand liegen, dass EA hier schuld ist.

Und das das Ende weiterhin keine Handlungsfreiheit bietet, ist bekannt und ärgerlich, das meinte ich auch nicht, aber wenn man es mal objektiv betrachtet werde hier 5 Minuten von 25+ Stunden kritisiert und das Spiel am Ende als Schund hingestellt.


----------



## Briareos (9. Januar 2013)

cvzone schrieb:


> Es dürfte doch wohl eindeutig auf der Hand liegen, dass EA hier schuld ist.


Diese These hätte ich jetzt wirklich gern mal erklärt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich bin kein Freund von EA, aber die fehlenden Konsequenzen getroffener Entscheidungen gehen auf das Konto von Bioware.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. Januar 2013)

ME 3 ist ein gutes CRPG geworden, aber die Jubelei der "Fachpresse" war eindeutig dem Hype geschuldet. Es sind nicht nur die nicht/kaum vorhandenen Konsequenzen vergangener Entscheidungen oder das Ende, die einer 85 oder sogar mehr entgegen stehen. Es sind auch die einmal mehr gleichförmig ablaufenden Nebenquests (in 90 % der Fälle Ballerei, in vielen Fällen Autodialoge), das suboptimale Charaktersystem, Schlauchlevel etc. Es gibt da deutlich mehr zu kritisieren als nur die Nicht - konsequenzen oder das Ende. Bei mir rettete aber die Inszenierung, Dramatik, die wieder guten Charaktere (aber nicht sehr gut, denn dieser Klischeekämpfer war furchtbar) und manch gute Questgeschichte einen knappen 80er.


----------

